# Giveaway participation and notification thread



## The_Ice (11/10/17)

Hi forumites,

I created this thread, because I (and I'm sure some of you out there, as well) keep missing out on giveaway contests.

My idea is that you subscribe to/watch/comment in this thread, then whenever there is a giveaway on the forum that requires participation from the forum members, someone can mention it here. 

I sometimes stumble upon a giveaway thread that ended a day before and required 2 more participants to activate the prize, the lucky winner then has to settle for a $10 gift voucher instead of the advertised mod kit.

Usually part of the giveaway entries is to tag fellow members and rather than tag random people / admins the participant could select someone who has commented in this thread.

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 5 | Informative 1


----------



## The_Ice (11/10/17)

Paging @Vapessa @DirtyD @Max @Gersh @Supriyono @kittyjvr1 @qwert @Ethan Loubser
Just some veeps I've seen active in the giveaways, if you know of someone else, let them know

Ongoing list of participants:
@Raindance @Stosta @TheV @BATMAN @Mida Khan @Puff the Magic Dragon @DanTheMan @Tanja @kev mac @Hooked @Vaporator00 @Gonzilla @Caramia @Romiebleed @veecee @Room Fogger @Nicholas Jones @GerritVisagie

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (11/10/17)

I do like it and there are runni g now a comp in vapeing undergroud from gearbest
@the ice

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Supriyono (11/10/17)

Win your wanted vape gear 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/heaven-gifts-10th-anniversary-win-your-wanted-vape-gear.t42861/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN (11/10/17)

Is it possible to notify each other of upcoming cloud comps in this thread as well?

I often miss cloud comps in Gauteng as not all vendors post there upcoming comps on ecigsa (unfortunately) and I get totally bummed out when I miss a comp

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DirtyD (11/10/17)

Sounds good - You can always tag me and I will try my best to tag you and others back

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (11/10/17)

Here's one!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-comp-8-aah-summer-time-noon-clouds-all-day-vapes.t42394/

Ending 16th of October

And another...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/competition-time.t42873/page-2#post-590761

Ending 31st of October!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (11/10/17)

Great idea @TheV. Count me in please.

Just a suggestion, why not place a directory of participants of sorts ( like we have in the recipe threads) in the first post for easy reference?

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (11/10/17)

Raindance said:


> Great idea @TheV. Count me in please.
> 
> Just a suggestion, why not place a directory of participants of sorts ( like we have in the recipe threads) in the first post for easy reference?
> 
> Regards


I think you meant @The_Ice, but thanks for the tag ... I'll keep an eye on this thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## The_Ice (11/10/17)

Raindance said:


> Great idea @TheV. Count me in please.
> 
> Just a suggestion, why not place a directory of participants of sorts ( like we have in the recipe threads) in the first post for easy reference?
> 
> Regards


Yeah, good idea. I'll just edit my second post to include everyone who comments on this thread

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (11/10/17)

Not be be a party-pooper, but tagging many people in a post is 'spam-like' behaviour that is frowned upon in many communities, including this one.
( Read it HERE if you don't believe me )

Chances are good that a few members may be tagged incorrectly due to typos, auto-correct on mobile devices, etc., leading to a constant stream of unwanted notifications as everyone else in the game quotes the original post in response.
Instead of tagging all users, why not just allow everyone to 'opt in' and subscribe to this thread themselves ? They should get a notification for new content in that case anyway.

Just my 2c to help peeps by not getting themselves on Father Christmas' naughty list

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## The_Ice (12/10/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Not be be a party-pooper, but tagging many people in a post is 'spam-like' behaviour that is frowned upon in many communities, including this one.
> ( Read it HERE if you don't believe me )
> 
> Chances are good that a few members may be tagged incorrectly due to typos, auto-correct on mobile devices, etc., leading to a constant stream of unwanted notifications as everyone else in the game quotes the original post in response.
> ...


Thank you for the heads up. I'm actually reading their comments in the thread and adding only the persons who actually wish to be added.
In the case of your post above, for example, you will not be added.

It's one of those small advantages to not actually being a robot...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## The_Ice (16/10/17)

new giveaway, we require 30 participants:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-win-joyetech-exceed-d19-enjoy-the-best-starter-kit.t43088/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (16/10/17)

From @Efun.top

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-zone-win-hot-big-brand-items-for-free.t43114/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (16/10/17)

Done @The_Ice - I do hope that a lot of members are watching this Thread 

@Quakes @Vapessa

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mida Khan (16/10/17)

Awesome ideas @The_Ice 

Count me in

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/10/17)

Thanks for going to all this effort @The-Ice
Count me in too please

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The_Ice (16/10/17)

Local comp from vape king
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vk-get-ready-for-summer-competition.t43027/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DanTheMan (17/10/17)

@The_Ice 
What a great idea, shot mate

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DanTheMan (17/10/17)

Here's another one going on now
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/heaven-gifts-10th-anniversary-win-your-wanted-vape-gear.t42861/page-2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tanja (17/10/17)

Oooohhhhh... please count me in...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The_Ice (17/10/17)

3 more entrants needed
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/heaven-gi...ur-wanted-vape-gear.t42861/page-2#post-593562

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (19/10/17)

Another one on Efun.Top @Thisam 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/play-simple-funny-game-win-our-digiflavor-drop-for-free.t43185/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (19/10/17)

The_Ice said:


> Yeah, good idea. I'll just edit my second post to include everyone who comments on this thread


I've been tagged to participate in a few contests by members and have been happy to comply.Good thread idea.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (23/10/17)

Hows it everybody.

Just got a whats app message that a small store in Lenasia is running a cloud comp this friday night.
First prize is about 4 bottles (30ml) of local house ejuice and second place is around 2 bottles.

I'll be competing and it would be fun to have others compete as well.
Hoping to see you guys there

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (23/10/17)

Wicked Wicks have a competition on - closes 31 October. You can enter on Facebook only. Join the group South African Vapers and look for the Wicked Wicks competition.

@The_Ice please list me for this thread - I can never resist a competition and in fact just this morning I won R1,000 from Spar!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (24/10/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/contest-helping-bring-grass-roots’-vape-idea-a-reality.t43350/

Here's another one from @Heaven Gifts guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (27/10/17)

DanTheMan said:


> Here's another one going on now
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/heaven-gifts-10th-anniversary-win-your-wanted-vape-gear.t42861/page-2


Round 3 of 3 has just started, @Tanja and @DanTheMan have won some great kit in rounds 1 & 2

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN (27/10/17)

Anybody know of any upcoming cloud comps ????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (1/11/17)

Mr Hardwicks has a competition on which started today. Prize: Full line of Mr Hardwick's flavours. 
See Mr Hardwick's post:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mr-hardwicks-treats-jellybean-crush-competition.t43672/

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (1/11/17)

Xtar is running a competition. Part 1 of the competition ends 7 Nov. The prize for Part 1 is an MC611 (a link to the product is provided on Xtar's page). 

Part 2 is from 7 - 20 Nov. The prize for Part 2 is a "mysterious new charger".

A further 16 prizes are up for grabs. Have a look at their page: 
//www.ecigssa.co.za/xtar-crazy-november-giveaways-and-more-lets-go-wild.t43632/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (2/11/17)

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (2/11/17)

Here's one for the DIY fans out there.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (2/11/17)

Geoff said:


> Spend R500 at Clyrolinx, whether through Internet or in store and get an entry into the Nitecore draw. Draw is for a nitecore magnetic stirrer NFF01( for beginners). For every R500 you spend you will receive 1 entry. Competition closes 15th December.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (7/11/17)

Vicious Ant competition: win your own Stabwood Vanguard and Dual Bottle Holder.
https://web.facebook.com/zavapecomps/?_rdc=1&_rdr

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (7/11/17)

DHL competition: You could win a R500 gift voucher from Takealot. Takelot sells e-juice but I've never tried any of the brands which they have. I'll ask if anyone has in a separate thread. Takelot also has books of e-juice recipes. 

(And, in a separate part of the competion, you could also win a 40" Samsung TV. I'm mentioning this just as a 'by the way'...

https://dhl-win-facebook.shortstack.com/kjjn2f

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (11/11/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/end-of-year-competition.t43705/

Giveaway of a nitecore magnetic stirrer.
For every R500 spent get 1 free entry into the draw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (12/11/17)

A Competition with @Heaven Gifts 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/contest-w...t-fitting-for-every-vaper.t43854/#post-602969

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (13/11/17)

V Corp Vaping - Boksburg

"Wicked Wicks the man himself Jason is coming for a visit. First 7 people to run in while he's here and shout "Wicked Wicks Rocks" will get a free 3mg sample pack."

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (13/11/17)

Avacare is holding a cloud-photo contest. 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/avacarevape-november-cloud-contest-win-3x-50ml-bottles-of-juice.t44103/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (13/11/17)

Drip Society Comp: 
*What can you win ? *
-Jam Monster collection of all 4 of their juices in 3mg. (First Place)
-Milky Cones collection 3mg (Second Place)

WOW!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/drip-society-all-new-everything-competition.t44014/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vaporator00 (14/11/17)

@The_Ice , wouldn't mind participating in some the giveaway action
Add me to the list if possible.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The_Ice (14/11/17)

Vaporator00 said:


> @The_Ice , wouldn't mind participating in some the giveaway action
> Add me to the list if possible.


No problem bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzilla (14/11/17)

I need to enter a competition some time, you have to be in it to win it right?

Sign me up @The_Ice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The_Ice (17/11/17)

Lekke lekke squonker up for grabs

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...a-convenient-relaxed-vaping-experience.t44221

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (17/11/17)

I was about to post it here @The_Ice - Cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (17/11/17)

The_Ice said:


> Lekke lekke squonker up for grabs
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...a-convenient-relaxed-vaping-experience.t44221


Thanks @The_Ice, would love to enter but does anyboddy know exactly how? @Heaven Gifts? Six of the same posts with all four answers or six each containing only one and if so, which two do i repeat?

Freaking confusing to determine the last entry in the word chain as well.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice (17/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Thanks @The_Ice, would love to enter but does anyboddy know exactly how? @Heaven Gifts? Six of the same posts with all four answers or six each containing only one and if so, which two do i repeat?
> 
> Freaking confusing to determine the last entry in the word chain as well.
> 
> Regards


As a bit of a giveaway veteran, just gooi the first 3 as listed and then the last 3 you do the last letter first letter thing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (17/11/17)

The_Ice said:


> As a bit of a giveaway veteran, just gooi the first 3 as listed and then the last 3 you do the last letter first letter thing


Thanks Brother!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (17/11/17)

Here’s another one - a very cool one
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/competiti...cigssa-members-only.t44278/page-2#post-605113

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (17/11/17)

@shiningstar001 @Jeandre basson @Walruigi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (17/11/17)

To all the peeps who have helped me so much on this forum and who give me good ratings, please don't be offended when I don't tag you in competitions. I've decided to tag the newbies to this forum, so as to bring them into this wonderful family. I appreciate your tagging me, though.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/11/17)

Not a competition but 50% off selected stock only 16 - 31 Nov. 
www.zaconcentrates.com

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (19/11/17)

For the peeps in or near Vanderbijlpark:
Beetlejuice Vape 1st birthday. Random giveaways and prizes.
25 November 12:00 - 17:00
Cor. Andries Potgieter & Hendrik van Eck Blvd
Vanderbijlpark SE8

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (19/11/17)

Black Friday Sale
-30% off all juices
-15% off all equipment
24 - 27 Nov.

www.revolutionvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (19/11/17)

Giveaway-- VOOPOO Latest Mod-- TOO , Global Debut !!!
Single Battery 80W, Dual Batteries 180W




Free Switch Between Single Battery and Dual Batteries



Side-slide Covers, More Fun than You Imagine



Only 0.01 seconds , Fastest than Ever
Check more details: http://en.voopootech.com/too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (20/11/17)

Vaper’s Corner

Discount offered ONLINE and IN-STORE
- Sale on 24 November ONLY
- 20% off EVERYTHING
- PLEASE NOTE the voucher code VCBLACKFRIDAY20 to be used for online purchases upon chechout
- Online sale opens at 00:00am, 24 November

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (20/11/17)

Sir Vape - Win iJoy Capo Squonk Kit - through Facebook only. Go to Sir Vape's FB page

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (20/11/17)

Durban - Black Friday Sale, spread over 4 days. @Stosta just for you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (21/11/17)

https://web.facebook.com/MysticNectar/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (22/11/17)

https://web.facebook.com/MysticNectar/

The Vapery - Cape Town

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (22/11/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/prize-giv...e-boksburg-durban-24-25-november-2017.t44448/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (22/11/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/2017-black-friday-contest-surprise-joy-happiness-are-all-here.t44481/

*Note:*
1. The special gift is Vaporesso Tarot Nano 80W TC Kit
2. We will pick *1 lucky winner* via random.org on *November 30, 2017*. 
3. Each person can post 6 times at most; number your entry, for instance: #Post 1
4. We require at least 20 participants.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (27/11/17)

*Northern Craft Vapes - Facebook comp.*
3 Trinity Ice bottles to give away! the draw which will be done after 17h00 on 2nd December 2017

3 WINNERS WILL BE DRAWN

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (28/11/17)

Facebook only: Vapor Lounge Give-away

1 x 100ml Krypton Fusion [Decadent Clouds] 
1 x 100ml Blackout [Sickyboy77 E-Liquids] 
1 x 60ml [vGod Mango Mist] 
1 x 30ml Pre Release [Flavour Freaks] 
1 x Set Framed Staple Coil [Wrapped By Fydo] 
2 x Streaky Cotton Bags [Vape Warehouse] 
1 x Wasp RDTA [Vapor Lounge] 
1 x Vapor Lounge T-Shirt

GIVEAWAY CLOSES & All entries must be inn by 3 December 2017 [Sunday] Midnight! Winner will be announced 4 December 2017

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (28/11/17)

Hooked said:


> Facebook only: Vapor Lounge Give-away
> 
> 1 x 100ml Krypton Fusion [Decadent Clouds]
> 1 x 100ml Blackout [Sickyboy77 E-Liquids]
> ...




Link me please? Soooo many vapor lounges on there, not sure which one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (28/11/17)

Vaporator00 said:


> Link me please? Soooo many vapor lounges on there, not sure which one



https://www.facebook.com/VaporLoung...Jf99IyfOYqibQP7lRfG0WwdawJEErtCJREQ3A&fref=nf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (29/11/17)

@The Ice @Admin If I come across give-aways on FB from vendors who are NOT eciggsa supporting vendors, may I post here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/11/17)

@The Ice @Admin If I come across give-aways or competitions on FB from vendors who are NOT ecigssa supporting vendors, may I post here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (1/12/17)

Hi All - @The_Ice @Hooked @Vaporator00 @antonherbst @Greyz @GregF 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-win-w...2-4-5ml-mtl-tank-unique-version.t44800/page-2

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (1/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @The Ice @Admin If I come across give-aways or competitions on FB from vendors who are NOT ecigssa supporting vendors, may I post here?



Hi @Hooked 
Its up to you

But please bear in mind that the vendors on this forum are the ones who support ECIGSSA

Many of them have been with us for years and have contributed so much effort and time to the community spirit that makes our forum so special.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (2/12/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Hooked
> Its up to you
> 
> But please bear in mind that the vendors on this forum are the ones who support ECIGSSA
> ...



@Silver I hear what you're (not) saying . No worries ... easier for me!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice (3/12/17)

Hi @Hooked

I agree with @Silver.
There is no real hard and fast rule, but when I made the thread it was with the idea that if we have a contest by a ecigssa vendor on the ecigssa platform itself, there would be a place to recruit members so we can amass the neccesary minimum participants. 

Obviously it has grown to be a bit more than that, but let's keep that in mind when we post here. 

I do like, nay, love your spirit though

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (7/12/17)

Hi All  - 5 more participants to qualify this competition - Please consider posting some entries  - Awesome @Caramia @Tanja @Quakes @Cliff @Timwis 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-win-win-digiflavor-siren-v2-4-5ml-mtl-tank-unique-version.t44800/page-1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (7/12/17)

Max said:


> Hi All  - 5 more participants to qualify this competition - Please consider posting some entries  - Awesome @Caramia @Tanja @Quakes @Cliff @Timwis
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-win-win-digiflavor-siren-v2-4-5ml-mtl-tank-unique-version.t44800/page-1


Posted a couple of entries so that give one more participant

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (7/12/17)

How doni enter?

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (7/12/17)

kittyjvr1 said:


> How doni enter?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk


click on this link:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-win-win-digiflavor-siren-v2-4-5ml-mtl-tank-unique-version.t44800/page-1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter (8/12/17)

Max said:


> Hi All  - 5 more participants to qualify this competition - Please consider posting some entries  - Awesome @Caramia @Tanja @Quakes @Cliff @Timwis
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-win-win-digiflavor-siren-v2-4-5ml-mtl-tank-unique-version.t44800/page-1


Will join in to get the numbers up, any 3 forum members that I may tag?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kittyjvr1 (8/12/17)

Can tag me i dont mind

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (8/12/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/competition-time-facebook-only-ends-tuesday-19-december-2017.t45091/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (8/12/17)

Hi @Shatter and @kittyjvr1 - both of you can enter - you can tag each other - me - @Vapessa - @Caramia - Thank You both for your interest and a set of entries could just win the prize - who knows - at this time there are 19 participants and 20 are required - so thank you again and let’s see what happens

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (8/12/17)

Shatter said:


> Will join in to get the numbers up, any 3 forum members that I may tag?


Tag me anytime, anywhere!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (8/12/17)

I usually tag new members- brings them into the fun 'n games, as there's so much to read on the forum, they might not have encountered competitions yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shatter (8/12/17)

Thank you ppl. Just posted my entry into the comp, should be 20 participants now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (9/12/17)

Please i dont find the comp tell me where and what i have to do?

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (9/12/17)

Ita been drawn the xomp is it flosed because i see 3winners on the first page @Max you are one of the winners congrats

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (9/12/17)

Max said:


> Hi @Shatter and @kittyjvr1 - both of you can enter - you can tag each other - me - @Vapessa - @Caramia - Thank You both for your interest and a set of entries could just win the prize - who knows - at this time there are 19 participants and 20 are required - so thank you again and let’s see what happens


Thanks i think you arebonenof the winners go and check. Congrats to you and enjoy

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (19/12/17)

@Heaven Gifts 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-win-smpo-aio-best-ecig-2017-for-new-vapers.t45426/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (19/12/17)

@Heaven Gifts 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...ite-stylish-yet-powerful-advanced-kit.t45460/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (24/12/17)

@Carnival @Romiebleed You might be interested in putting your name down as being willing to be tagged? If so, comment/reply here to The Ice who's running this thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (24/12/17)

Thank you @Hooked! Yes, I’m willing to be tagged.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (24/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Thank you @Hooked! Yes, I’m willing to be tagged.



@The_Ice please add @Carnival to your list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (25/12/17)

Please thank you

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (26/12/17)

Don't be mislead into thinking this is only a sale. There's a competition at the bottom of the page. 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/up-to-50-off-ave40-ijoy-co-branding-year-end-sale.t45619/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (26/12/17)

And here's another one:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-oumier-vls-rda-on-3fvape.t45622/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (26/12/17)

NEW GIVEAWAY - REQUIRES 30 PARTICIPANTS.... JOIN IN
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...ul-clouds-with-the-premade-mesh-coils.t45650/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (27/12/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-win-51-99-joyetech-espion-200w-kit-for-free.t45677/#post-620417

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Romiebleed (27/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Carnival @Romiebleed You might be interested in putting your name down as being willing to be tagged? If so, comment/reply here to The Ice who's running this thread.


@Hooked Yes I'm willing to be tagged my friend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (27/12/17)

Romiebleed said:


> @Hooked Yes I'm willing to be tagged my friend.



@The_Ice please add @Romiebleed to your list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (27/12/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/smokjoy-pyramid-rda-giveaway.t45688/#post-620492

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (27/12/17)

Whats the deal here? If I put my name to be tagged what happens then?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (27/12/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/smoant-cylon-218w-box-mod-giveaway.t45684/#post-620485

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (27/12/17)

veecee said:


> Whats the deal here? If I put my name to be tagged what happens then?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



Hi @veecee it means that you don't mind other peeps tagging you in competitions. Most comps ask you to tag three friends with your first entry. If you're tagged it doesn't mean that you have to participate in the competition.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (27/12/17)

Hooked said:


> Hi @veecee it means that you don't mind other peeps tagging you in competitions. Most comps ask you to tag three friends with your first entry. If you're tagged it doesn't mean that you have to participate in the competition.


Oh great. Please add me to the list. Thx @Hooked

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (27/12/17)

veecee said:


> Oh great. Please add me to the list. Thx @Hooked
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



lol this thread was started by The_Ice. Ijust like spreading the message! @The_Ice please add @veecee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (28/12/17)

New Giveaway
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...w-year-gifts-for-beginners-mtl-vapers.t45715/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (29/12/17)

@The_Ice please add me

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (29/12/17)

Here's a giveaway:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wismec-sinuous-ravage230-kit-giveaway.t45755/#post-621231

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (2/1/18)

Here's one for the Squonkers:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/contest-f...50-heaven-gifts-gift-card.t45815/#post-622243

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (2/1/18)

Northern Craft Vapes (NCV) has a competition on FB.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (3/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-hellvape-dead-rabbit-sq-rda.t45850/#post-622592

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (4/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/sigelei-snowwolf-200w-r-mod-giveaway.t45898/#post-623083

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (4/1/18)

veecee said:


> Oh great. Please add me to the list. Thx @Hooked
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



@veecee You do realise that you must "watch" this thread? If anyone spots a comp run by an ecigssa supporting vendor, they can post the link here, which helps everyone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (4/1/18)

Welcome to add me in on the list as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (5/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-obs-crius-rda.t45918/#post-623294

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (6/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-ooey-gooey-coming-soon.t45340/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (8/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-obs-crius-rda.t45991/#post-624081

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (8/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/competition-time-at-all-day-vapes.t46019/#post-624200

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Muttaqeen (8/1/18)

Please add me to the list...

Thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (9/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...ssible-shortened-air-path.t46031/#post-624437

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (9/1/18)

Abused Reos 
Comp. ongoing - ends 31 Jan.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/abused-reos-contest.t45448/#post-617465

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (10/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-demon-killer-tiny-rda.t46086/#post-624839

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (10/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/aleader-funky-squonk-resin-kit-giveaway.t46104/#post-625039

Wow! Looks gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt (11/1/18)

In

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (11/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-switcher-220w-kit-giveaway.t46150/#post-625465

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (11/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/price-cut...why-are-you-still-waiting.t46151/#post-625471

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (11/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-a-limited-edition-signed-poster-by-chunda-munki.t46161/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (11/1/18)

Just wondering why I'm the only one who posts comps/giveaways that I come across to this page?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (11/1/18)

Hi to all the Competition Participants - 20 Participants required - only 6 so far - what are the chances that this thread will drum up some more participants  @Hooked @veecee @Room Fogger @antonherbst @Muttaqeen @Humbolt @kittyjvr1 @Timwis @Shatter @Carnival @Vapessa @Romiebleed @Vaporator00 @The_Ice 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...al-builds-possible-shortened-air-path.t46031/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (11/1/18)

Max said:


> Hi to all the Competition Participants - 20 Participants required - only 6 so far - what are the chances that this thread will drum up some more participants  @Hooked @veecee @Room Fogger @antonherbst @Muttaqeen @Humbolt @kittyjvr1 @Timwis @Shatter @Carnival @Vapessa @Romiebleed
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...al-builds-possible-shortened-air-path.t46031/



Sorry @Max but I won't be entering this one. I wouldn't know what to do with it if I won it and I have a theory that I mustn't "use up" my chances of winning on something which I don't want.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shatter (11/1/18)

Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kittyjvr1 (11/1/18)

Shatter said:


> Done


Done

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (11/1/18)

Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (12/1/18)

Hooked said:


> Sorry @Max but I won't be entering this one. I wouldn't know what to do with it if I won it and I have a theory that I mustn't "use up" my chances of winning on something which I don't want.


How about you enter and if you do win it you send it to me and I will swop you for my $20 gift voucher I got from them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (12/1/18)

Adephi said:


> How about you enter and if you do win it you send it to me and I will swop you for my $20 gift voucher I got from them.



@Adephi Sorry Adephi I'd rather not...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (12/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @Adephi Sorry Adephi I'd rather not...


Thats fine. Just trying my luck.

If anybody else want this gift voucher I will let it go for R200. Just pm me. Don't think I will use it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (12/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-digiflavor-drop-rda.t46180/#post-625758

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (14/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...lds-possible-shortened-air-path.t46031/page-3

Did a quick count and it looks like we only need 3 more to enter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (15/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-store-opening-soon-giveaway.t46292/#post-626722

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (16/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/aimidi-tank-t2-160w-mod-giveaway.t46352/#post-627152

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (17/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...-ceramic-added-build-deck.t46377/#post-627369

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (18/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/aimidi-tank-t2-160w-mod-giveaway.t46438/#post-627866

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (19/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/smok-t-pr...a7-aspire-cygnet-giveaway.t46466/#post-628284

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (19/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...-istick-melo-kit-for-free.t46455/#post-628199

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (20/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-2-ultra-2018-tickets.t46434/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Hooked (22/1/18)

Competition by our very own Kzor
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/competition-time-again.t46548/#post-629586

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (22/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-timesvape-mask-rda.t46523/#post-629373

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (22/1/18)

Reminder:

If you're willing to be tagged in competitions (some require one to tag 3 [usually] peeps), please comment that you want your name added to the list. 

@The_Ice I hope that you don't mind my reminder, since you are the genius who started this thread!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (22/1/18)

Hooked said:


> Reminder:
> 
> If you're willing to be tagged in competitions (some require one to tag 3 [usually] peeps), please comment that you want your name added to the list.
> 
> @The_Ice I hope that you don't mind my reminder, since you are the genius who started this thread!


Please thank you 

Kittyjvr1

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (22/1/18)

kittyjvr1 said:


> Please thank you
> 
> Kittyjvr1
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk



We've got you @kittyjvr1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (23/1/18)

Tasting day and spot prize give-away

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/tasting-day-26-january-2018-vapery-montana.t46552/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nicholas Jones (23/1/18)

Hooked said:


> Reminder:
> 
> If you're willing to be tagged in competitions (some require one to tag 3 [usually] peeps), please comment that you want your name added to the list.
> 
> @The_Ice I hope that you don't mind my reminder, since you are the genius who started this thread!




@The_Ice you can add me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (23/1/18)

And me. 
Plz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (23/1/18)

Competition seen on FB

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (23/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/aimidi-curve-v8-mod-giveaway.t46578/#post-629926

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (23/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...nsverse-coil-suitable-rda.t46564/#post-629807

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (24/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/it-is-competition-time.t46630/#post-630604

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (24/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-geekvape-blade-mod-kit.t46599/#post-630238

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (26/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/get-vapefly-galaxy-mtl-rda-for-free.t46681/#post-631300

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (26/1/18)

Going to add my name here with the plea that I don't get tagged in any comps that aren't local. IE - Chinese vendors.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (26/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/rebel-revolution-vape-birthday-give-away.t46687/#post-631335

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (26/1/18)

Spyro said:


> Going to add my name here with the plea that I don't get tagged in any comps that aren't local. IE - Chinese vendors.
> 
> Thanks



@Spyro I keep my own list of peeps who are willing to be tagged (I get the names from this thread) and I'll take note of your wishes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (28/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mr-hardwicks-hardshots-exclusive-giveaway-eciggsa.t46700/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/3f-specia...d-win-3fvape-store-credit.t46764/#post-632323

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (29/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-timesvape-mask-rda.t46523/#post-631121

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (29/1/18)

Vapessa said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-timesvape-mask-rda.t46523/#post-631121



@Vapessa Thnx so much for posting this!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (29/1/18)

A pleasure @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (30/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...-for-flavor-cloud-chasing.t46795/#post-632684

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (30/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/competition-competition-competition.t46798/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (30/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-gas-mods-nixon-v1-0-rdta.t46384/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Raindance (30/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/abused-reos-contest.t45448/page-2#post-632640

Hope this fits into this thread.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (30/1/18)

Raindance said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/abused-reos-contest.t45448/page-2#post-632640
> 
> Hope this fits into this thread.
> 
> Regards



Thanks @Raindance!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (30/1/18)

Hooked said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...-for-flavor-cloud-chasing.t46795/#post-632684



We need 35 Participants for this giveaway. Please participate

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (31/1/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-digiflavor-themis-rta.t46850/#post-633257

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RynoP (31/1/18)

Following People can tag me also

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (31/1/18)

RynoP said:


> Following People can tag me also



Great, thanks @RynoP !

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (2/2/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/compeition-time.t46940/#post-634373

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asad native Vaper (3/2/18)

Please add me to this list please

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor (3/2/18)

Please add me to the list

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (4/2/18)

Great, thanks @Cor @Asad native Vaper

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (5/2/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-digiflavor-drop-rda.t46992/#post-635005

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (5/2/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mr-hardwicks-guess-win.t47040/#post-635424

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (5/2/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mr-hardwicks-guess-win.t47040/#post-635424

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (7/2/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-oumier-vls-rda.t47094/#post-635940

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (7/2/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...cards-wait-for-you-to-win.t47108/#post-636042

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (7/2/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/smilelykumeenit-coil-photography-competition.t47123/#post-636173

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (9/2/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-geekvape-blitzen-rta.t47178/#post-637026

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (9/2/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cloud-trick-comp-sir-vape.t47183/#post-637110

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (10/2/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/smoant-ranker-mod-giveaway-from-feb-21-to-mar-5.t47211/#post-637559

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (10/2/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/smok-mag-kit-giveaway-from-feb-15-to-feb-25.t47210/#post-637557

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (11/2/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/contest-n...ise-win-with-heaven-gifts.t47225/#post-637834

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/2/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-sjmy-toy-brick-squonk-mod.t47258/#post-638319

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (14/2/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/valentine...yramid-rda-geekvape-flask.t47298/#post-639186

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (14/2/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-competition-all-day-vapes.t47304/#post-639235

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (15/2/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/join-us-at-the-fat-cats-vape-bar-grand-opening-in-malmesbury.t47323/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (16/2/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/competition-time-the-ecigstore.t47376/#post-640531

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (23/2/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-vandy-vape-kylin-mini-rta.t47508/#post-643953

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/2/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-geekvape-karma-2-kit.t47585/#post-645028

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/2/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...il-rta-for-flavor-chasers.t47614/#post-645574

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (28/2/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-vandy-vape-berserker-mtl-rda.t47658/#post-646026

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (2/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/1x-justfo...eaway-from-mar-2-to-mar-9.t47730/#post-647084

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (2/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vk-cards-against-humanity-comp-win-big.t47720/#post-647023

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (2/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-digiflavor-themis-rta.t47714/#post-646986

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (3/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-augvape-templar-rda.t47746/#post-647488

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mr-hardwicks-guess-win-2-0-goodies.t47777/#post-648002

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (5/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-thinkvape-thunder-200w-tc-mod.t47807/#post-648350

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (6/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/【giveaway】win-free-tesla-punk-85w-box-mod.t47806/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Hooked (6/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-geekvape-karma-2-kit.t47585/#post-648738

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (6/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-vandy-vape-kylin-mini-rta.t47508/#post-648731

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (7/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...e-pulse-bf-80w-squonk-mod.t47877/#post-649198

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (9/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-yftk-karma-rda-clone.t47957/#post-650160

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (10/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-vandy-vape-berserker-mtl-rda.t47658/#post-650625

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (12/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-soomook-hato-k-one.t48011/#post-651039

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...free-joyetech-ego-aio-eco.t48018/#post-651147

@Braki This is the one I was telling you about that is designed for high nic

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (13/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-geekvape-loop-rda.t48044/#post-651559

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (14/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mr-hardwicks-hardshots-easy-as-pie-competition.t48080/#post-651890

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (14/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-comp-9-–-what-are-you-tasting-the-vape-guy-drip-society-carlos-diy-concoctions.t48041/

*EDIT: More info:
*
Sponsored by The Vape Guy, Drip Society and Carlos’ DIY Concoctions

*We get to see so many pictures of juices, but rarely get to hear what they actually taste like. With that in mind, we hope that this will help us all find something new and delicious to try!

How to Win:

Take a creative picture of a juice you’re currently vaping.
Post it in this thread, and give us a concise description of the juice. Tell us what you are actually tasting.
Tag one fellow forum member to enter.
*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (14/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-sxk-armor-2-0-rda-clone.t48094/#post-652102

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (16/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-tesla-punk-mini.t48171/#post-653163

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (17/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-yftk-karma-rda-clone.t47957/#post-652146

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (20/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/whiteout-cloudmaker-dna-and-sx-panels.t48300/#post-654538

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (21/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-geekvape-blade-235w-mod.t48315/#post-654761

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (22/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...s-and-large-color-display.t48333/#post-655099

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (23/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-serisvape-closers-squonk-kit.t48358/#post-655554

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (26/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-yftk-short-cranked-rda-clone.t48429/#post-656362

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (28/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-vandy-vape-berserker-mtl-rda.t48502/#post-657272

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (28/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-voopoo-mojo-kit-for-free-15-winners.t48499/#post-657237

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (28/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/10-sigelei-mods-giveaway-ends-april-27.t48518/#post-657462

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Oliver.yopanda (28/3/18)

If you don't compete you can never win

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (29/3/18)

@Hooked I was just wondering... I assume you enter all of these comps. You post a ton of them and based on this I was wondering how many you've actually won? I'm genuinely curious as to what the enter-win ratio is. I'm all about free stuff but I just don't have the time, luck or motivation to enter. But If it works well for you I may consider setting some time aside to enter them regularly. 

What's the verdict? How many stuffs have you picked up over the months?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (29/3/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/grand-ope...2018-cloud-and-trick-comp.t48534/#post-657664

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (29/3/18)

Spyro said:


> @Hooked I was just wondering... I assume you enter all of these comps. You post a ton of them and based on this I was wondering how many you've actually won? I'm genuinely curious as to what the enter-win ratio is. I'm all about free stuff but I just don't have the time, luck or motivation to enter. But If it works well for you I may consider setting some time aside to enter them regularly.
> 
> What's the verdict? How many stuffs have you picked up over the months?



@Spyro I don't enter all of them e.g. ones for RTAs, RDAs and squonkers, but because I love competitions I make a point of looking for them and then I post them here. Actually it's the first thing that I do in the morning and then I check the forum again during the day and evening.

It's definitely worth it to enter comps, but it is time-consuming. What I've won since I started vaping in Aug. last year:

An SMPO pod kit (from Heavens Gifts)
A Joyetech Cuboid Pro (from Heavens Gifts)
3 bottles of World Wonders juice (World Wonders FB comp)
The entire range of Wicked Wicks juice (Wicked Wicks FB comp)
(I also check FB every day for comps!)
An Eleaf iStick Pico Baby (from Eleaf comp on FB. Won it last week and I'm waiting for delivery)

And not vaping related:

2 boxes of some kind of special Rooibos tea - not the normal Rooibos (from Annique comp on FB). It will be delivered to me this afternoon (I almost said 'tomorrow' but it's 4.30 a.m. and I somehow haven't got around to going to sleep yet) by an Annique agent. (Annique is beauty products).

About R300 on Lotto/Powerball lotteries this month (didn't cost me anything as I buy the tickets through FNB with eBucks.

R1,000 cash from Spar (last year)
I'm having a lucky streak ! 

And my biggest win ever:
A brand new VW Citi Golf, which I won in Windhoek many years ago. I bought two raffle tickets, for R1 each!
Also many years ago - a weekend at a beautiful resort

So yes, it's worth it to try! As they say, if you're not in it, you can't win it. I say, SOMEONE is going to win, and that someone could be me - or YOU!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (2/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-vandy-vape-lit-rda.t48633/#post-658912

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (3/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/geekvape-blade-kit-giveaway.t48673/#post-659282

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (4/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/you-guess-it-you-win-it-all-day-vapes-competition.t48699/#post-659624

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (4/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...ine-finish-affordable-kit.t48696/#post-659608

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (4/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-yftk-paravozz-rdta-clone.t48691/#post-659568

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (5/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/competition-time.t48727/#post-660086

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (7/4/18)

Giveaway from the guys over at Drip Society @Cruzz_33 

Link to giveaway post: https://tinyurl.com/yc8nvcdx

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (8/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/get-28-99rta-for-free.t48785/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (9/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-vapefly-horus-rta.t48808/#post-661036

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (10/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-geekvape-aegis-legend-kit.t48855/#post-661511

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (11/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-coilart-mage-rta-v2.t48898/#post-661901

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (11/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...the-best-obs-tank-to-date.t48895/#post-661897

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (12/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-geekvape-zeus-dual-rta.t48929/#post-662414

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (15/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Spyro I don't enter all of them e.g. ones for RTAs, RDAs and squonkers, but because I love competitions I make a point of looking for them and then I post them here. Actually it's the first thing that I do in the morning and then I check the forum again during the day and evening.
> 
> It's definitely worth it to enter comps, but it is time-consuming. What I've won since I started vaping in Aug. last year:
> 
> ...



Oh my word @Hooked - you won a car!
Wow, thats amazing

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (16/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapeonly-vpen-giveaway-ends-on-april-23.t49032/#post-664170

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (16/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-dvarw-mtl-rta-clone.t49027/#post-664090

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (16/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/drip-society-1-year-anniversary-sale-comp.t49040/#post-664300

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (18/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-digiflavor-upen-kit.t49102/#post-664937

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (18/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/juice-tasting-and-cloud-comp.t49115/#post-665083

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (20/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-vapefly-wormhole-rda.t49172/#post-665786

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (20/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-c...-the-e-cig-inn-boost-x-hype-liquid-co.t49154/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (23/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-footoon-aqua-reboot-rta.t49251/#post-666736

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (23/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...on-of-traditional-charger.t49258/#post-666797

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (24/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/smoant-s8-pod-starter-kit-giveaway-april-23-april-30.t49278/#post-667031

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (24/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/weekend-special-competition.t49286/#post-667095

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (24/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapeking-...pto-r50k-for-this-weekend.t49295/#post-667148

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (25/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-duetto-reborn-rda-clone.t49328/#post-667469

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (25/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-f-g-big-with-lung-candy.t49357/#post-667617

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (26/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/freedom-to-vape-specials-sir-vape.t49384/#post-667893

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (26/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/【giveaway】join-to-win-the-vaporesso-newest-orca-solo-kit.t49329/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (27/4/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/checkout-...ps-trick-comp-lucky-draws.t49400/#post-668065

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (27/4/18)

If you would like to be tagged in comps, please add your name to this thread. It helps everyone to know whom they mag tag, even if you're not "friends". 

I suggest that you scroll through this thread from Page 1, to see who has put their name down as willing to be tagged. 

@Bulldog

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MacGyver (27/4/18)

@MacGyver you can tag me in comps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (27/4/18)

@Hooked Thanks for taking the time to share all the competitions that you do. I appreciate it and i'm sure a lot of other people do too. 
You're a

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (28/4/18)

Vapessa said:


> @Hooked Thanks for taking the time to share all the competitions that you do. I appreciate it and i'm sure a lot of other people do too.
> You're a



Ohhh thank you for that, @Vapessa! It's my pleasure!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (3/5/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...agram-win-fabulous-prizes.t49523/#post-669844

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/5/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/get-53-99-wismec-cb-80-80w-starter-kit-for-free.t49526/#post-669914

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/5/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-oumier-wasp-nano-mini-rda.t49549/#post-670124

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/5/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/do-you-want-to-get-ijoy-saber-100-vw-kit-for-free.t49547/#post-670116

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JonnyKnocks (4/5/18)

@Lokidwarf who knows maybe I'm that lucky

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Armed (4/5/18)

@Armed .... Thanks @Hooked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (5/5/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/severus-vape-co-moving-trick-comp.t49564/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (7/5/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-coil-father-king-rdta.t49628/#post-671112

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (7/5/18)

Hooked said:


> If you would like to be tagged in comps, please add your name to this thread. It helps everyone to know whom they mag tag, even if you're not "friends".
> 
> I suggest that you scroll through this thread from Page 1, to see who has put their name down as willing to be tagged.
> 
> @Bulldog


I have no issues being tagged in comps

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz (7/5/18)

Hooked said:


> If you would like to be tagged in comps, please add your name to this thread. It helps everyone to know whom they mag tag, even if you're not "friends".
> 
> I suggest that you scroll through this thread from Page 1, to see who has put their name down as willing to be tagged.
> 
> @Bulldog


Thanks @Hooked really nice of you, please tag me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (7/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Thanks @Hooked really nice of you, please tag me



Pleasure, @Dietz! I know some comps need a minimum number of participants, and peeps don't always know who to tag, so THANK YOU! Now that your name is here peeps will know that you're game!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anvil (7/5/18)

@Hooked feel free to tag me as well. Thanks and most appreciated that you keeping everyone in mind

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (7/5/18)

Anvil said:


> @Hooked feel free to tag me as well. Thanks and most appreciated that you keeping everyone in mind



My pleasure, @Anvil!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid (7/5/18)

@Hooked to the comp rescue! Thank you bud!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (7/5/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @Hooked to the comp rescue! Thank you bud!!



@Ruwaid You're welcome, my friend!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (7/5/18)

I'm quite okay being tagged too.
"Ain't never said no to free shit."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (7/5/18)

And of course you all know that you can tag me anytime. I don't *enter* comps unless I really want the prize, but if you're short of peeps to tag then you're welcome to use my name in vain!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (10/5/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/share-hea...win-vaporesso-cascade-one.t49756/#post-672354

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/5/18)

I don't know if I've already posted this, but just in case I didn't ...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/competition-grab-a-spoon.t49757/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (14/5/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...18650-20700-compatibility.t49836/#post-673614

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (14/5/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso-nexus-kit-giveaway.t49860/#post-673783

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (14/5/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-yftk-ataman-v2-rta.t49840/#post-673654

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (15/5/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-coppervape-hussar-rta-clone.t49890/#post-674182

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (16/5/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-vapeasy-biatch-rdta-clone.t49911/#post-674502

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (17/5/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/fifa-chill-vape-win-sir-vape.t49956/#post-674977

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (17/5/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/juice-tasting-cloud-comp.t49964/#post-675096

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (18/5/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-phevanda-mtl-a1-rdta.t49975/#post-675277

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (18/5/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-vapefly-galaxies-mtl-rta.t49986/#post-675381

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (18/5/18)

If my count is correct we need 5 more entries before Monday

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...20700-compatibility.t49836/page-2#post-675002

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (21/5/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/give-away-time-again.t50027/#post-676091

*FOR ALL DIYers!!!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (25/5/18)

Sorry everyone for posting this now only, but I've been off-line due to a fried computer. Back in action now!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-kindbright-sherman-v3-rta-clone.t50094/#post-676804

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (25/5/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...pact-yet-powerful-aio-kit.t50063/#post-676416

@Max @Vapessa I'm tagging you because I remember the last word-game comp - in the end it was mostly the three of us who were entering! I was wondering when there'd be another word-game - they're such fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (25/5/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-kaonashi-rda-clone.t50038/#post-676187

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (25/5/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-wotofo-flux-200w-kit.t50158/#post-677582

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/5/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-benecig-killer-260w-mech-mod.t50242/#post-679052

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/5/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/3d-airflow-ammit-mtl-rda-giveaway.t50273/#post-679383

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (31/5/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...-prize-for-flavor-chasers.t50343/#post-680269

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (1/6/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-thc-thunder-storm-squonk-kit.t50407/#post-681048

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (6/6/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-thc-tauren-rda.t50551/#post-682585

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/6/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-ampki...ery-extra-bonus-winning-opportunities.t50468/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (8/6/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-one-top-rta.t50672/#post-683735

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/6/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-vxv-x-rda.t50734/#post-684668

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/6/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/sanctuary-e-liquid-competition.t50752/#post-684818

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (11/6/18)

Many comps, especially by the international vendors, usually ask participants to tag three people. If someone has put their name in this thread as willing to be tagged, then you may do so, even if you don't "know" them.

Being tagged doesn't mean that you *must* enter the comp, but it will bring the comp to your attention in case you missed the original post by the vendor, or missed the link posted in this thread. 

Is it worth it to enter comps? Since December 2017 I've won a few - a pod device, a Joyetech mod, a whole range of juice, a few other juices, an XTAR powerbank ... Is it worth it to enter comps? You decide! 

*Remember: you've got to be in it, to win it. Good luck! *

*

*

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (11/6/18)

Hell yes it's worth it  Tag away

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (11/6/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-juice-alert-majestic-crème-competition-time.t50751/#post-684853

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (13/6/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-smokjoy-ops-1-starter-kit.t50805/#post-685402

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (13/6/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 135051
> 
> 
> Many comps, especially by the international vendors, usually ask participants to tag three people. If someone has put their name in this thread as willing to be tagged, then you may do so, even if you don't "know" them.
> ...


Please keep tagging me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (13/6/18)

The_Ice said:


> Paging @Vapessa @DirtyD @Max @Gersh @Supriyono @kittyjvr1 @qwert @Ethan Loubser
> Just some veeps I've seen active in the giveaways, if you know of someone else, let them know
> 
> Ongoing list of participants:
> @Raindance @Stosta @TheV @BATMAN @Mida Khan @Puff the Magic Dragon @DanTheMan @Tanja @kev mac @Hooked @Vaporator00 @Gonzilla @Caramia @Romiebleed @veecee @Room Fogger @Nicholas Jones @GerritVisagie


Time to update the list of participants? Or is it up to date?

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## craigb (13/6/18)

Raindance said:


> Time to update the list of participants? Or is it up to date?
> 
> Regards


need to add @Faiyaz Cheulkar and myself at least

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (13/6/18)

Raindance said:


> Time to update the list of participants? Or is it up to date?
> 
> Regards


Im back

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (13/6/18)

Raindance said:


> Time to update the list of participants? Or is it up to date?
> 
> Regards



I'll go through this thread tonight or tomorrow and post an updated list

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (13/6/18)

Can add me as well. I'm still game for a few comps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (13/6/18)

Here's an updated list of everyone who has said that they're willing to be tagged in comps. Please check that your name is here and that it is correct, particularly with regard to upper/lower case. If there's a mistake, just edit the post accordingly. I haven't put the
@ sign in front of any names, as the last time that I did that with a long list I got rapped over the knuckles by [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP].

Also, please remember that *anyone* can post comps which they come across on the forum. Many eyes make light work!

@The Ice You started this thread - and we're all most grateful that you did - but I haven't seen you on the forum for ages, so I seem to have taken it over. Just give me a kick up the ... if you like!

Here's the list of wonderful peeps who keep our comps going!!

Adephi
aktorsyl
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
Asad native Vaper
BATMAN
Befokski
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Faiyaz Cheulkar
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Hooked
Humbolt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Max
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Room Fogger
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Shatter
Spyro *LOCAL COMPS ONLY*
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
veecee

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (13/6/18)

@RainstormZA @Braki @SinnerG

Would you like me to add your names to the list?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (13/6/18)

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA @Braki @SinnerG
> 
> Would you like me to add your names to the list?



Yes please and thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Befokski (14/6/18)

I'm game as well @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (14/6/18)

@RainstormZA and @Befokski thank you for participating - your names have been added to the above list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Amir (14/6/18)

Me please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (14/6/18)

Amir said:


> Me please



Thanks @Amir your name has been added to the list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (14/6/18)

Clyrolinx still ongoing to 21 June

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/give-away-time-again.t50027/#post-676091

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (15/6/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-c...o-cloud-brew-vapes-ace-of-vapes-twisp.t50825/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (15/6/18)

-- edit --
oops, just too slow

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (15/6/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-yftk-haku-venna-rda-clone.t50879/#post-686025

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/6/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-yftk-haku-venna-rda-clone.t50879/#post-687111

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/6/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/switched-to-vaping-tell-us-how.t50976/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (20/6/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-caiman-style-mtl-rda.t51002/#post-687533

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (21/6/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/want-to-win-a-white-minikin-v2.t51041/#post-687980

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (22/6/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-juggerknot-rta-clone.t51062/#post-688303

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (25/6/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/warm-up-of-heaven-gifts-fifa-world-cup-contest-win-us-50-gift-card.t51151/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (25/6/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-ystar-nuwa-rda.t51154/#post-689220

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (25/6/18)

Just for convenience (nothing has changed), here's the list again of wonderful peeps who are willing to be tagged in comps.




Adephi
aktorsyl
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
Asad native Vaper
BATMAN
Befokski
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Faiyaz Cheulkar
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Hooked
Humbolt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Max
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Room Fogger
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Shatter
Spyro *LOCAL COMPS ONLY*
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
veecee

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/6/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-big.t51186/#post-689657

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/6/18)

Hooked said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/warm-up-of-heaven-gifts-fifa-world-cup-contest-win-us-50-gift-card.t51151/



Please enter this giveaway - we need 20 Participants
Please
Please
Please

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (27/6/18)

Vapessa said:


> Please enter this giveaway - we need 20 Participants
> Please
> Please
> Please



DONE!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/6/18)

Hooked said:


> DONE!


Thanks @Hooked

6 more Participants required now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (27/6/18)

Vapessa said:


> Please enter this giveaway - we need 20 Participants
> Please
> Please
> Please


Done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/6/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> Done!


Thanks @Vaporator00

Now only 2 more Participants needed... 
@kittyjvr1 @SAVaper ......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (27/6/18)

*

TWO MORE PARTICIPANTS NEEDED, PLEEEEESE ... *

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/warm-up-of-heaven-gifts-fifa-world-cup-contest-win-us-50-gift-card.t51151/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (27/6/18)

Vapessa said:


> Thanks @Vaporator00
> 
> Now only 2 more Participants needed...
> @kittyjvr1 @SAVaper ......


Done

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (27/6/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 136871
> *
> View attachment 136871
> TWO MORE PARTICIPANTS NEEDED, PLEEEEESE ... *
> ...


Done.
Just because you asked so nicely. What am I winning this time? LOL.

Good Luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (28/6/18)

Raindance said:


> Done.
> Just because you asked so nicely. What am I winning this time? LOL.
> 
> Good Luck!



Ahhhhhhh thank you so much @Raindance! You will win a $50 voucher from Heaven Gifts. Not bad, hmmm?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (28/6/18)

Hooked said:


> Ahhhhhhh thank you so much @Raindance! You will win a $50 voucher from Heaven Gifts. Not bad, hmmm?


So i cant win then if @Raindance won the voucher hmmm @Hooked no i dont want to entre amy more lol just jokeing. 

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (29/6/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-aleader-bhive-squonk-bf-kit.t51315/#post-690971

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (30/6/18)

Hooked said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-aleader-bhive-squonk-bf-kit.t51315/#post-690971



That is a pretty mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (2/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-digiflavor-drop-solo-rda.t51374/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (2/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vk-vapecon-2018.t51388/#post-691712

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-cartel-vapecon-2018-comp.t51453/#post-692276

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...-banaspati-mechanical-mod.t51450/#post-692263

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-cartel-vapecon-2018-comp.t51453/#post-692276

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (4/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/stand-a-chance-to-win-blck.t51459/#post-692377

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (6/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/us-euro-premium-e-liquids-massive-giveaway-8-winners.t51518/#post-693064

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (6/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-yftk-skyfall-style-rda.t51537/#post-693236

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (6/7/18)

Please add me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (6/7/18)

Thanks for joining the list @JurgensSt !

Here's an updated list of wonderful peeps who keep our comps going!!





Adephi
aktorsyl
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
Asad native Vaper
BATMAN
Befokski
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Faiyaz Cheulkar
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Hooked
Humbolt
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Max
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Room Fogger
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Shatter
Spyro *LOCAL COMPS ONLY*
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
veecee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (7/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/competition-time-vodacom-july-win-juice-for-the-rest-of-the-year.t51554/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (9/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-layercake-style-rda.t51591/#post-694329

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (9/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/heaven-gi...est-win-anything-you-want.t51585/#post-694296

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan (9/7/18)

How do we get added? And what do we have to do? @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/7/18)

Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan said:


> How do we get added? And what do we have to do? @Hooked


You ask to get tagged in any comp and if you need "friends" to tag, @Hooked has a list that is updated regularly.

She also posts comp links, in case anyone has missed one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (9/7/18)

List of willing-to-be-tagged peeps updated ... thanks for adding your name @Tashy





Adephi
aktorsyl
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
Asad native Vaper
BATMAN
Befokski
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Faiyaz Cheulkar
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Hooked
Humbolt
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Max
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Room Fogger
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Shatter
Spyro *LOCAL COMPS ONLY*
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
veecee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Franky3 (9/7/18)

Add me please. 

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (9/7/18)

And another one - thanks @Franky3 !





Adephi
aktorsyl
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
Asad native Vaper
BATMAN
Befokski
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Hooked
Humbolt
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Max
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Room Fogger
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Shatter
Spyro *LOCAL COMPS ONLY*
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
veecee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kittyjvr1 (9/7/18)

Hooked said:


> And another one - thanks @Franky3 !
> 
> View attachment 138231
> 
> ...


Thanks @Hooked

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (10/7/18)

Could I be added also please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (10/7/18)

Thanks for joining Al3x! 




Adephi
Al3x
aktorsyl
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
Asad native Vaper
BATMAN
Befokski
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Hooked
Humbolt
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Max
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Room Fogger
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Shatter
Spyro *LOCAL COMPS ONLY*
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
veecee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (10/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> You ask to get tagged in any comp and if you need "friends" to tag, @Hooked has a list that is updated regularly.
> 
> She also posts comp links, in case anyone has missed one.



Thanks @RainstormZA FYI anyone may add comp links to this thread. I just seem to be the one who usually does it. @Vapessa also posts if I've missed one or perhaps haven't been on the forum. If we all keep our eyes open, not one comp will sneak past our beady eyes!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (10/7/18)

Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan said:


> How do we get added? And what do we have to do? @Hooked



Slm @Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan

Many comps, especially by the international vendors, usually ask participants to tag three people. If someone has put their name in this thread as willing to be tagged, then you may do so, even if you don't "know" them.

Being tagged doesn't mean that you must enter the comp, but it will bring the comp to your attention in case you missed the original post by the vendor, or missed the link posted in this thread. 

So ... may I add your name to the list of peeps who are willing to be tagged?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan (10/7/18)

Hooked said:


> Slm @Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan
> 
> Many comps, especially by the international vendors, usually ask participants to tag three people. If someone has put their name in this thread as willing to be tagged, then you may do so, even if you don't "know" them.
> 
> ...


Yes please I would love to be added. Thank you so much for your help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/7/18)

Thanks for joining @Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan!




Adephi
Al3x
aktorsyl
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
Asad native Vaper
BATMAN
Befokski
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Hooked
Humbolt
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Max
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Room Fogger
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Shatter
Spyro *LOCAL COMPS ONLY*
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
veecee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (11/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-phevanda-bell-mtl-rda.t51641/#post-695092

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/7/18)

https://www.heavengifts.com/article/Win-Artery-PAL-Mini-Giveaway.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/competition-and-interview.t51674/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-elements-e-liquid-comp-win-prizes-valued-at-r10000.t51677/#post-695638

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (13/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-vxv-soulmate-rta.t51707/#post-695878

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (13/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mr-hardwicks-friday-13th-comp.t51712/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (16/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...700-extra-us-50-gift-card.t51745/#post-696663

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (16/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-hellvape-drop-dead-rda.t51752/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (16/7/18)

@Hooked
Just want to say thank you for always posting and sharing all the giveaways, it is really greatly appreciated. I do try sometimes, but I check and what do you know, you've already done it. 
You are just so Awesome, thanks for taking the time to do it. I'm sure everyone feels the same

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (16/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaways-geekvape-creed-rta.t51759/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (16/7/18)

Vapessa said:


> @Hooked
> Just want to say thank you for always posting and sharing all the giveaways, it is really greatly appreciated. I do try sometimes, but I check and what do you know, you've already done it.
> You are just so Awesome, thanks for taking the time to do it. I'm sure everyone feels the same



Ahhh thank you for your kind words @Vapessa! I just have a thing about comps, even if I'm not going to enter. But thanks for checking and please continue to do so, because sometimes I haven't been online and I could have missed one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (16/7/18)

Vapessa said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaways-geekvape-creed-rta.t51759/



@Vapessa See ... I missed one but you're my back-up! @Bulldog has also posted one that I missed. Many eyes means no-one will miss out on a comp!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (18/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-geekvape-creed-rta.t51832/#post-697365

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (18/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaways...-galaxies-mtl-squonk-rdta.t51837/#post-697415

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (23/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-vapeasy-pico-femto-bf-rda-clone.t51998/#post-698901

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (23/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaways-vapefly-core-dtl-rta.t51992/#post-698853

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice (23/7/18)

@Dr Voopenstein check this thread out for recent/current giveaways

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (24/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaways-of-all-the-new-lauching.t52038/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (25/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...ple-mesh-coil-subohm-tank.t52054/#post-699606

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (25/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-wotofo-warrior-rda.t52060/#post-699645

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...ic-mf-box-100w-squonk-mod.t52137/#post-700730

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (30/7/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-fumytech-rose-mtl-rta.t52228/#post-701505

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruben (31/7/18)

I would also like to be tagged @Hooked
Sorry about my stupid mistake earlier

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (31/7/18)

Ruben said:


> I would also like to be tagged @Hooked
> Sorry about my stupid mistake earlier



@Ruben it was just a mis-take; nothing stupid about it! It's so easy to post in the wrong place. Just a day or two ago while on FB, I posted in the wrong GROUP by mistake! In future I won't have multiple tags open!!

Anyway, thanks for joining @Ruben!! Now peeps will know that they can tag you in comps and I hope that you'll never miss a comp!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (31/7/18)

Updated List of Participants and a big welcome to @Ruben! 

​
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
Asad native Vaper
BATMAN
Befokski
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Hooked
Humbolt
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Max
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Room Fogger
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
veecee

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (31/7/18)

Many comps, especially by the international vendors, usually ask participants to tag three people. If someone has put their name in this thread as willing to be tagged, then you may do so, even if you don't "know" them.

Being tagged doesn't mean that you must enter the comp, but it will bring the comp to your attention in case you missed the original post by the vendor, or missed the link posted in this thread.

Is it worth it to enter comps? Since December 2017 I've won a few - a pod device, a Joyetech mod, a whole range of juice, a few other juices, an XTAR powerbank ... and just a week or two ago, a gorgeous Pico Resin through Heaven Gifts. Is it worth it to enter comps? You decide!

Remember: you've got to be in it, to win it!

​
​

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (31/7/18)

This is my total haul of the last 2 months of competitions. 

So if you guys wonder if it is worth entering the competitions, I'd say so.

Now just wish my Powerball numbers can do the same.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/8/18)

Yeah totally worth it @Adephi - I won the Asvape Gabriel, a shirt, a travel pouch by Elysian labs, rubber glass protective ring, and 12 juices by Elysian Labs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (1/8/18)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 140514
> 
> This is my total haul of the last 2 months of competitions.
> 
> ...



Yep - me too!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (1/8/18)

Watsup MOFO's... Vapecon Ticket Giveaway!!!
Got 3 Vapecon Tickets to Giveaway in my next product review!!! 

Rules Of Entry:
1.Have to be a subcriber to my Youtube Channel (click on link _"MOFO VAPES"_ in Signature).
2. Have to comment on my Youtube Reviews.

Winners will be chosen at Random by a Randomiser Application.

You Will also be entered into a competition to win a _Nomenon Hamper _including a full range of juice and some _Swag!!!
_
*SO DON'T MISS OUT!!!!!*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (1/8/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-fuel-guess-the-flavours-and-win-competition.t52308/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (1/8/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-meet-trick-comp-no-rules-just-fun.t52294/#post-702235

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (1/8/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...i-bestia-mini-b-style-mod.t52298/#post-702250

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (2/8/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...ech-mod-for-cloud-chasers.t52316/#post-702517

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (2/8/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-comp-12-what-are-you-hoping-for-at-vapecon-2018.t52061/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (2/8/18)

Hooked said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vk-octocotton-giveaway.t52344/#post-702727



a bit late, spots have been filling very fast...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (2/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> a bit late, spots have been filling very fast...



Ohhhh so sorry ... I just saw that it's a comp and posted it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/8/18)

Hooked said:


> Ohhhh so sorry ... I just saw that it's a comp and posted it



It's actually a give-away more like it but that's ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (2/8/18)

Please add me to the list
Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (2/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> It's actually a give-away more like it but that's ok



@RainstormZA doesn't matter - can be a giveaway or a comp. What I meant, but didn't say, was that I just saw it and posted - I didn't see that it was already over!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (2/8/18)

Welcome to the list CharlieSierra! 





Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
Asad native Vaper
BATMAN
Befokski
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Hooked
Humbolt
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Max
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Room Fogger
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
veecee

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dobie (3/8/18)

CharlieSierra said:


> Please add me to the list
> Thanks in advance



Even meeeeee! Please

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Hooked (3/8/18)

Thanks for joining @Dobie ! Nice to meet another Randburger - my old hometown 




Updated List of Participants:

Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
Asad native Vaper
BATMAN
Befokski
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Hooked
Humbolt
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Max
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Room Fogger
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
veecee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/8/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...cide-queen-style-mech-mod.t52377/#post-703153


----------



## Metal_Geo (3/8/18)

Aha! Can I be added? I promise to find an avatar!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (3/8/18)

Metal_Geo said:


> Aha! Can I be added? I promise to find an avatar!



I'm holding you to ransom @Metal_Geo - find an avatar first then I'll add you! 

Nah ... I can't be so nasty ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (3/8/18)

Thanks for joining @Metal_Geo ! 




Updated List of Particpants:


Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
Asad native Vaper
BATMAN
Befokski
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Hooked
Humbolt
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Max
Metal_Geo
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Room Fogger
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
veecee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal_Geo (3/8/18)

Hooked said:


> I'm holding you to ransom @Metal_Geo - find an avatar first then I'll add you!
> 
> Nah ... I can't be so nasty ...


Done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (3/8/18)

Metal_Geo said:


> Done!



Great stuff @Metal_Geo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dobie (3/8/18)

Hooked said:


> Thanks for joining @Dobie ! Nice to meet another Randburger - my old hometown



Nice Thanks!

There are dozens of us!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 140496
> 
> 
> Many comps, especially by the international vendors, usually ask participants to tag three people. If someone has put their name in this thread as willing to be tagged, then you may do so, even if you don't "know" them.
> ...


ok ! sign me up too, please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (3/8/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/caveman-vapes-youtube-reviews.t47160/page-3#post-703307

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (3/8/18)

You're in @ARYANTO !




Updated List of Particpants:


Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
BATMAN
Befokski
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Hooked
Humbolt
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Max
Metal_Geo
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Room Fogger
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
veecee

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (5/8/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/competiti...-vapecon-tickets-and-some.t52417/#post-703890

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/8/18)

Hooked said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/competiti...-vapecon-tickets-and-some.t52417/#post-703890


Ms L. thank you for the heads up - entered

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (5/8/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Ms L. thank you for the heads up - entered



Good luck, Mr X!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (5/8/18)

Welcome and thanks for joining @Willielieb !



*

Updated List of Particpants:*

Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
BATMAN
Befokski
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Hooked
Humbolt
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Max
Metal_Geo
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Room Fogger
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Modyrts (6/8/18)

Can i be added

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (6/8/18)

Thanks for joining @Modyrts ! 





*Updated List of Particpants:*

Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
BATMAN
Befokski
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Hooked
Humbolt
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Room Fogger
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (6/8/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-coppervape-cloudone-blasted-v4-style-rta.t52431/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (6/8/18)

Can I also be added to the list

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (6/8/18)

Watsup MOFO's... Vapecon Ticket Giveaway!!!
Got 3 Vapecon Tickets to Giveaway in my next product review!!! 

Rules Of Entry:
1.Have to be a subcriber to my Youtube Channel (click on link _"MOFO VAPES"_ in Signature).
2. Have to comment on my Youtube Reviews.

Winners will be chosen at Random by a Randomiser Application.

You Will also be entered into a competition to win a _Nomenon Hamper _including a full range of juice and some _Swag!!!_

*SO DON'T MISS OUT!!!!!*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (6/8/18)

Welcome @Martin Narainsamy !




*Updated List of Participants:*

Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
BATMAN
Befokski
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Hooked
Humbolt
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Room Fogger
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Richardrpg (6/8/18)

I'd also like to be added to the list.... thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (6/8/18)

Thanks for joining @Richardrpg !


*Updated List of Participants:*

Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
BATMAN
Befokski
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Hooked
Humbolt
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (6/8/18)

Many comps, especially by the international vendors, usually ask participants to tag three people. If someone has put their name in this thread as willing to be tagged, then you may do so, even if you don't "know" them.

Being tagged doesn't mean that you must enter the comp, but it will bring the comp to your attention in case you missed the original post by the vendor, or missed the link posted in this thread. 

Is it worth it to enter comps? Since December 2017 I've won a few - a pod device, a Joyetech mod, a whole range of juice, a few other juices, an XTAR powerbank ... and the latest, a gorgeous Pico Resin through @Heaven Gifts. Is it worth it to enter comps? You decide! 

Remember: you've got to be in it, to win it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/8/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-acevape-mk-rta.t52502/#post-704820

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (10/8/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-the-compact-and-lightweight-perl-pod-kit-8-winners.t52554/#post-705588

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (10/8/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-yftk-hussar-legacy-rda-clone.t52560/#post-705643

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gypsy@321 (10/8/18)

Can you add me too please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (10/8/18)

Thanks for joining @Gypsy@321 !


​
*Updated List of Participants:*

Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
BATMAN
Befokski
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
Humbolt
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (11/8/18)

Hi @Hooked, would you mind adding me to the list as well? Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (11/8/18)

Thanks for joining, @NOOB !

​*Updated List of Participants:*

Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
BATMAN
Befokski
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
Humbolt
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB (11/8/18)

Thanks @Hooked. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (13/8/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-sxk-boxer-200w-mod-clone.t52600/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (14/8/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...n-design-q-airflow-system.t52629/#post-706556

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (15/8/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...ybrid-mechanical-tube-mod.t52679/#post-707128

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (17/8/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-demon-killer-sniper-rda.t52733/#post-707947

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (20/8/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...nd-gloom-squonk-mod-clone.t52794/#post-708648

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (22/8/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-digiflavor-drop-solo-rda.t52850/#post-709407

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (24/8/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-wotofo-profile-rda.t52908/#post-710003

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (27/8/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/competition-time-again.t52967/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (27/8/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...orful-tank-for-all-vapers.t52950/#post-710597

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/8/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-thunderhead-creations-tauren-rdta.t52960/#post-710652

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (31/8/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-civanpor-atena-rda.t53104/#post-712324

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (31/8/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-fuel-whats-the-time-competition.t53126/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (3/9/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...ht-kit-with-decent-flavor.t53179/#post-713087

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/9/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-coppervape-hussar-satin-style-rta.t53197/#post-713241

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (4/9/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mr-hardwicks-competition-kicks.t53211/#post-713377

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (4/9/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/first-rule-200-subscriber-giveaway.t52288/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/9/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mr-hardwicks-competition-crush.t53239/#post-713699

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (4/9/18)

do any of the 3fvape heaven gift competition prizes ever go to us south african forumites?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (4/9/18)

veecee said:


> do any of the 3fvape heaven gift competition prizes ever go to us south african forumites?


They sure do

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (4/9/18)

Sign me up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (5/9/18)

RoSsIkId said:


> Sign me up.



Say, "please"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (5/9/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-noname-pole-dance-rda-clone.t53269/#post-714059

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (7/9/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-digiflavor-etna-rda.t53317/#post-714598

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (7/9/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...-with-decent-flavor.t53179/page-2#post-714687

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (10/9/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...ery-with-global-insurance.t53382/#post-715390

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (10/9/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-ultimavape-diggie-rda.t53387/#post-715426

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (10/9/18)

Hooked said:


> Say, "please"


Pretty please

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (11/9/18)

Thanks for joining RoSsIkId !




*Updated List of Participants:*

Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
BATMAN
Befokski
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
Humbolt
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/9/18)

Many comps, especially by the international vendors, usually ask participants to tag three people. If someone has put their name in this thread as willing to be tagged, then you may do so, even if you don't "know" them.

Being tagged doesn't mean that you must enter the comp, but it will bring the comp to your attention in case you missed the original post by the vendor, or missed the link posted in this thread. 

Is it worth it to enter comps?  Since December 2017 I've won a few - a pod device, a Joyetech mod, a whole range of juice, a few other juices, an XTAR powerbank ... and the latest, a gorgeous Pico Resin through @Heaven Gifts. Is it worth it to enter comps? You decide! 
*Remember: you've got to be in it, to win it!* 


​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (12/9/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-hellvape-dead-rabbit-rta.t53448/#post-716044

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (13/9/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/heaven-gi...aways-never-goes-this-big.t53498/#post-716468

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (14/9/18)

I've only just seen this on the forum and it doesn't appear to have been posted in this thread. 
*Note: comp ends 19 Sept.*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/contest-w...-to-test-our-zero-kit-by-renova-vapor.t53462/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ged_Wolff (14/9/18)

Hey @Hooked, please include me, I give tagging consent!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (14/9/18)

Thanks for joining @Ged_Wolff!




*Updated List of Participants:*

Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
BATMAN
Befokski
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
Humbolt
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (14/9/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-space5-rda-clone.t53520/#post-716728

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/9/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/heaven-gifts-11th-anniversary-massive-contest-ehpro-special-9-19.t53616/

ends tonight so hurry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (19/9/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-vandy-vape-phobia-v2-rda.t53646/#post-718036

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (19/9/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/heaven-gi...ntest-smoant-special-9-21.t53645/#post-718027

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zenzen (21/9/18)

Pls include me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (21/9/18)

Thanks for joining @Zenzen !





*Updated List of Participants:*

Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
BATMAN
Befokski
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
Humbolt
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (21/9/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-geekvape-ammit-mtl-rta.t53704/#post-718711

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (25/9/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-vapefly-pixie-rda.t53750/#post-719496

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester (25/9/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/heaven-gifts-11th-anniversary-massive-contest-advken-special-9-27.t53751/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartinDC (25/9/18)

The_Ice said:


> Hi forumites,
> 
> I created this thread, because I (and I'm sure some of you out there, as well) keep missing out on giveaway contests.
> 
> ...



Hi @The_Ice,
please refer to and enter:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/reavers-c...ape-liquids-and-mischif-munky-vape-co.t53774/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartinDC (25/9/18)

Hi Forumites,

looking forward to your entries please use link to access and enter the competition.....

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/reavers-c...ape-liquids-and-mischif-munky-vape-co.t53774/


Good luck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (26/9/18)

*CLOUD COMP AT SIR VAPE*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cloud-wars-sir-vape.t53788/#post-719889

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (26/9/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-onetopvape-gemini-rdta.t53795/#post-720000

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer (26/9/18)

You can add me @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (27/9/18)

Thanks for joining @Brommer!​
​
​*Updated List of Participants:*

Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
BATMAN
Befokski
Brommer
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
Humbolt
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (29/9/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/today-smi...-launch-29-september-2018.t53875/#post-720770

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (30/9/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-ambition-mods-c-roll-rda.t53890/#post-720922

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (30/9/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/heaven-gi...rize-worth-up-to-200-10-8.t53893/#post-720942

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (5/10/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/reavers-c...ape-liquids-and-mischif-munky-vape-co.t53774/ posted by @MartinDC join in the giveaway

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (6/10/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/svc-win-a-pod-system.t53995/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (8/10/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-5gvape-freedom-rda.t54035/#post-723004

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (8/10/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/heaven-gi...e-contest-tesla-innokin-special-10-10.t54034/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Modyrts (9/10/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/723397/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (10/10/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-geekvape-ammit-mtl-rta.t54112/#post-723670

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (10/10/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-competition-juice-or-diy-one-shot-prizes.t54123/#post-723747

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (12/10/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-goon-25mm-rda-clone.t54200/#post-724419

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (15/10/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...e-ubertoot-uta2-rta-clone.t54263/#post-725110

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (15/10/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-arter...-for-flavor-chasers-10-19.t54262/#post-725103

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (17/10/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...d-uv-print-super-tiny-mod.t54340/#post-725892

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (17/10/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-hava-one-pod-system-starter-kit.t54339/#post-725873

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (17/10/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-blitz-hermetic-rda.t54338/#post-725864

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (18/10/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-competition-juice-or-diy-one-shot-prizes.t54123/page-2

*Watch this thread - comps ongoing...*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (18/10/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/drip-society-biggest-sale-yet-competition.t54345/#post-726398

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (19/10/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-blitz-fp-rta.t54409/#post-726523

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (22/10/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-hava-goliath-beetles-220w-kit.t54472/#post-727209

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (26/10/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/halloween...erhead-creations-products.t54612/#post-728468

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/10/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/trick-or-treat-halloween-giveaway-contest.t54663/#post-729167

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/10/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/competiti...ne-shots-at-all-day-vapes.t54671/#post-729217

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/10/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-digiflavor-drop-solo-rda.t54661/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (30/10/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-rta-from-brand-advken-advken-cp-tf-rta.t54699/#post-729689

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (31/10/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/chance-to-score-the-new-voopoo-drag-2-kit.t54728/#post-729950

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (31/10/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-hava-firefly-85w-kit.t54734/#post-729997

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (2/11/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/massive-v...ven-gifts-youtube-channel.t54780/#post-730507

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (2/11/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-carrys-ring-300mah-starter-kit.t54787/#post-730554

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (4/11/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporize-co-za-competition-time.t54821/#post-731072

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/11/18)

Hi @Hooked can you please ad me on the list.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/11/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Hi @Hooked can you please ad me on the list.




You are only adding your name because you know that I won something ! 

Good Luck.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/11/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> You are only adding your name because you know that I won something !
> 
> Good Luck.


You are correct and thank you for telling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (4/11/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> You are only adding your name because you know that I won something !
> 
> Good Luck.



@Puff the Magic Dragon Ooooohhhhh what did you win?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (4/11/18)

Hi there @MrGSmokeFree, I'm happy to put you on the list!


​Updated List of Participants:

Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
BATMAN
Befokski
Brommer
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
Humbolt
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (4/11/18)

Hooked said:


> Hi there @MrGSmokeFree, I'm happy to put you on the list!
> 
> View attachment 150500
> ​Updated List of Participants:
> ...


me too please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/11/18)

Hooked said:


> @Puff the Magic Dragon Ooooohhhhh what did you win?




The Artery Hive Kit from @Heaven Gifts

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (7/11/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The Artery Hive Kit from @Heaven Gifts
> 
> View attachment 150510



Oooohhh looks stunning!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (7/11/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-rfgvape-flavor-puzzle-kit.t54911/#post-731931

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (9/11/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/massive-v...ial-channel-special-prize.t54977/#post-732500

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (9/11/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/drip-society-free-e-liquid-giveaway.t55012/#post-732675

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (9/11/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/3fvape-11-11-giveaway-join-to-win-products.t54983/#post-732569

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (13/11/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mr-hardwicks-answer-win.t55117/#post-733755

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seemo.wm (13/11/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Hi @Hooked can you please ad me on the list.


And me as well please @Hooked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (13/11/18)

*Thanks for joining, @Seemo.wm !*

​

*Updated List of Participants:*

Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
BATMAN
Befokski
Brommer
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
Humbolt
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Zenzen

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (14/11/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-ofrf-gear-rta.t55129/#post-733942

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beserker786 (14/11/18)

Even meee! please! thank you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (14/11/18)

*Even yuuuuuu, @Beserker786!



*​
​*Updated List of Participants:
*
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
BATMAN
Befokski
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
Humbolt
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (16/11/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/massive-vape-giveaway-part-7-8-winners.t55197/#post-734750

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (16/11/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/3fvape-giveaway-join-to-win-sxk-atomizers.t55194/#post-734713

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (16/11/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-eleaf...t-with-stable-performance.t55183/#post-734653

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (17/11/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/contest-enter-to-become-the-first-tester-of-the-newest-delta-kit.t55203/

*Advanced vapers only*

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (20/11/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/3fvape-thc-giveaway-join-to-win-thc-tauren-mech-mod.t55280/#post-735859

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (20/11/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-hcigar-akso-there-8-flavors-wait-for-your-experience.t55282/

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (20/11/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/tvc-the-vaping-chanel.t53298/page-9#post-736044

Competition by @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/11/18)

Done and dusted !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (21/11/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/xtar-thanksgiving-giveaway-black-friday-sales-promos.t55309/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vapessa (22/11/18)

Need some more entries please 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-hcigar-akso-there-8-flavors-wait-for-your-experience.t55282/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (23/11/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapeclub-black-friday-specials-post-a-meme-competition.t55380/#post-736933

*N.B. No closing date was given for the comp, other than the info below, which states only when the winners will be announced. I requested a closing date in the original thread.*



VapeGrrl said:


> The competition:
> 
> Rule 1: Post your favourite black Friday meme in this thread (and your comment on it) and stand a chance to *win any 10 e-liquids in our range*! Winners to be announced on Buyers Regret Monday!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (23/11/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...ries-double-barrel-v3-mod.t55346/#post-736639

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (26/11/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/huge-all-day-vapes-competition-juices-diy.t55425/#post-737712

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (27/11/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cloud-trick-thunee-comp-the-ecigstore.t55476/#post-738247

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (29/11/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-nikola-wolverine-230w-mod.t55495/#post-738530

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (30/11/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-khree-ufo-2-pod-system-kit.t55553/#post-739156

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (30/11/18)

Hooked said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-khree-ufo-2-pod-system-kit.t55553/#post-739156



@Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (30/11/18)

Many comps, especially by the international vendors, usually ask participants to tag three people. If someone has put their name in this thread as willing to be tagged, then you may do so, even if you don't "know" them.

Being tagged doesn't mean that you must enter the comp, but it will bring the comp to your attention in case you missed the original post by the vendor, or missed the link posted in this thread. 

Is it worth it to enter comps? Since December 2017 I've won a few - a pod device, a Joyetech mod, a whole range of juice, a few other juices, an XTAR powerbank and a gorgeous Pico Resin through Heaven Gifts. Is it worth it to enter comps? You decide! 

*You've got to be in it, to win it!



*​

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Cynarius (30/11/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 152671
> 
> 
> Many comps, especially by the international vendors, usually ask participants to tag three people. If someone has put their name in this thread as willing to be tagged, then you may do so, even if you don't "know" them.
> ...


I don't mind being tagged

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/11/18)

@Cynarius

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/11/18)

More than welcome to tag me in competitions too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (30/11/18)

Thanks for joining @Cynarius and @baksteen8168!


​
*Updated List of Participants:*

Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
Humbolt
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scyther (30/11/18)

Please tag me aswell

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (30/11/18)

Yeah, please tag me too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (30/11/18)

*Thanks for joining @Scyther and @X-Calibre786!*


​*Updated List of Participants:*

Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
Humbolt
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
X-Calibre786
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/12/18)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 152671
> 
> 
> Many comps, especially by the international vendors, usually ask participants to tag three people. If someone has put their name in this thread as willing to be tagged, then you may do so, even if you don't "know" them.
> ...


 Tag me in as well...tnx @Hooked

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (1/12/18)

*Thanks for joining @hot.chillie35 !



*​*Updated List of Participants:*

Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
hot.chillie35
Humbolt
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
X-Calibre786
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (4/12/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-win-wismec-reuleaux-tinker-try-300w-full-color-display-triple-batteries/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (4/12/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wanted-xtar-upgraded-charger-reward.t55632/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (5/12/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-geekvape-lucid-80w-kit.t55650/#post-741012

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (6/12/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/share-your-vladdinmoment-to-win-a-vladdin-re.t55679/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (13/12/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/3fvape-12-12-giveaway-win-the-items-for-free.t55825/#post-743545

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (14/12/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-wotofo-elder-dragon-rda.t55874/#post-744023

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (19/12/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/christmas-warm-up-–-win-free-smoant-karat-starter-kit.t55981/#post-745046

They should have proofread the ad first before posting it lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (21/12/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/christmas-warm-up-–-win-free-nikola-delorean-350mah-pod-system.t56023/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (22/12/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/spin-to-win-christmas-gifts-from-vladdinvapor.t56004/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (22/12/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/santa-claus-knows-what-you-want-2nd-round.t55849/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (25/12/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/3fvape-christmas-giveaway.t56077/#post-746075

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (26/12/18)

Someone please tag me I’m never winning competitions

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (26/12/18)

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Someone please tag me I’m never winning competitions


@Hooked , maybe you can add @Yuvir Punwasi to the list to be tagged.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (26/12/18)

*Welcome to the list @Yuvir Punwasi !



*​*Updated List of Participants:
*
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
hot.chillie35
Humbolt
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
X-Calibre786
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (26/12/18)

Many comps, especially by the international vendors, usually ask participants to tag three people. If someone has put their name in this thread as willing to be tagged, then you may do so, even if you don't "know" them.

Being tagged doesn't mean that you must enter the comp, but it will bring the comp to your attention in case you missed the original post by the vendor, or missed the link posted in this thread.

Is it worth it to enter comps? Since December 2017 I've won a few - a pod device, a Joyetech mod, a whole range of juice, a few other juices, an XTAR powerbank and a gorgeous Pico Resin through Heaven Gifts. Is it worth it to enter comps? You decide!

*You've got to be in it, to win it!


*​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/12/18)

Thank you Hooked

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (27/12/18)

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Thank you Hooked



My pleasure!! Hope you win!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/12/18)

Hooked said:


> My pleasure!! Hope you win!


Thank you buddy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/12/18)

Hooked said:


> Is it worth it to enter comps? Since December 2017 I've won a few - a pod device, a Joyetech mod, a whole range of juice, a few other juices, an XTAR powerbank and a gorgeous Pico Resin through Heaven Gifts. Is it worth it to enter comps? You decide!



Since entering I have won two one-shots, the Delta squonk Kit, plus the Hive Kit. 

I definitely recommend entering these competitions.

Thanks to @Hooked for running the thread.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (27/12/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Since entering I have won two one-shots, the Delta squonk Kit, plus the Hive Kit.
> 
> I definitely recommend entering these competitions.
> 
> ...



My pleasure!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/12/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/【new-year...the-chance-to-win-vladdin.t56111/#post-746492

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (28/12/18)

http://www.3fvape.com/content/14-giveaway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/18)

@hot.chillie35 
@Constantbester
@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/18)

@lesvaches
@Friep
@Humbolt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (28/12/18)

@Rafique
@Raindance 
@Dubz

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/18)

@ARYANTO 
@SmokeyJoe 
@Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/18)

@3FVape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (30/12/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/10-winners-last-day-2018-giveaway.t56171/#post-747213

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (2/1/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-year-offer-–-win-free-cozyvape-mouse-pod.t56203/#post-747771

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (2/1/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/contest-w...-gt-coils-package-gift-from-vaporesso.t56214/

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/1/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/3fvape-giveaway-join-to-win-acevape-bomb-cat-rda.t56244/#post-748219

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (6/1/19)

https://wn.nr/ppKWr4
Cat RDA giveaway.
Check it out it has three coil options. Horidontal ,vertical and mesh

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (6/1/19)

Resistance said:


> https://wn.nr/ppKWr4
> Cat RDA giveaway.
> Check it out it has three coil options. Horidontal ,vertical and mesh


Ummm @Resistance it takes me straight to the 3fvape website

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (7/1/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-acevape-magic-master-rda.t56287/#post-748715

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (9/1/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...nne-style-hybrid-mech-mod.t56326/#post-749174

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (10/1/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...with-yihi-sx530-chip-1-17.t56361/#post-749463

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (10/1/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/【giveaway-inside】the-best-vladdinmoment-of-2018.t56365/

*N.B. The comp is at the end of the blurb on what happened in 2018, so just keep reading!*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (10/1/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...with-yihi-sx530-chip-1-17.t56361/#post-749603

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (12/1/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/chinese-new-year-1-draw-get-one-free-ijoy-shogun-mod.t56393/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (13/1/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/whats-your-preferred-courier-competition.t56422/

@Pho3niX90 Since you're a new vendor, I'm just giving you a heads-up that your competition has been posted here. Sorry for doing it now only, but I didn't see it yesterday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (14/1/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/3fvape-giveaway-join-to-win-acevape-mk-rta.t56438/#post-750464

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ (16/1/19)

Hooked said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...with-yihi-sx530-chip-1-17.t56361/#post-749603



Last day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (16/1/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso...our-opinion-enter-to-win-the-zero-kit.t56473/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (17/1/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/3fvape-giveaway-join-to-win-acrohm-fush-mod.t56496/#post-751017

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (19/1/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-big-r5000-in-prizes.t56568/#post-751770

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (23/1/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/3fvape-giveaway-join-to-win-asmodus-blank-rda.t56645/#post-752536

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (27/1/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...t-got-you-covered-during-the-holidays.t56751/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (4/2/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/competition-time-can-you-guesstimate.t56928/

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/2/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/revolution-vape-juice-tasting-event.t56917/

This is not a comp, but ....

"Have your say in the new juices we will launch in 2019!! We have created 6 new flavours, only the highest voted flavours will be launched. Tasting events will be hosted across the country on 9 Feb 2019. "

Way to go @BaD Mountain !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (6/2/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/play-games-and-win-r4000-worth-of-liquids.t56975/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (8/2/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/big-news-coming-soon-and-competition-time.t57012/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (8/2/19)

Hooked said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/big-news-coming-soon-and-competition-time.t57012/



EDIT: There's no point in entering as only the first 6 people to post would win something, but neverthelss, it might be an interesting thread to follow if the "big news" is posted there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (13/2/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-gem-mini-rta-clone.t57105/#post-757580

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (18/2/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-oumier-wasp-nano-rta.t57189/#post-758440

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (20/2/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-1-ecigssa-family-nice-to-meet-you.t57241/#post-758955

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (21/2/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...nne-style-hybrid-mech-mod.t56326/#post-759155

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (21/2/19)

Hooked said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...nne-style-hybrid-mech-mod.t56326/#post-759155



Contest has ended and winner was announced on the link

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (21/2/19)

Welcome to the tag list @Juan_G!


​
*Updated List of Participants:*

Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
hot.chillie35
Humbolt
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
X-Calibre786
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (22/2/19)

*Welcome to the list @Asterix!



*​*

Updated List of Participants:*

Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
hot.chillie35
Humbolt
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
X-Calibre786
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (23/2/19)

Many comps, especially by the international vendors, usually ask participants to tag three people. 

If someone has put their name in this thread as willing to be tagged, *then you may do so*, even if you don't "know" them.

Being tagged doesn't mean that you *must* enter the comp, but it will bring the comp to your attention, in case you missed the original post by the vendor, or missed the link posted in this thread. 

Is it worth it to enter comps? Since December 2017 I've won a few local and international comps - a pod device, a Joyetech mod, a whole range of juice, a few other juices, an XTAR powerbank and a gorgeous Pico Resin. Is it worth it to enter comps? You decide! 

*You've got to be in it, to win it!




by asking me to please add you to the list of participants

*​

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (23/2/19)

@mgvapereviews Are you interested in signing up (read my post above)?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Saintjie (23/2/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 158912
> 
> 
> Many comps, especially by the international vendors, usually ask participants to tag three people.
> ...


Hey can add me to the list

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (23/2/19)

*Thanks for joining @Saintjie !


*​*Updated List of Participants:*

Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
hot.chillie35
Humbolt
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
*Saintjie*
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
X-Calibre786
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Elmien (24/2/19)

Hooked said:


> *Thanks for joining @Saintjie !
> 
> View attachment 158914
> *​*Updated List of Participants:*
> ...



Hi, @Hooked 
Add me too, please.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (24/2/19)

*Thanks for joining @Elmien !*
*

*​*
Updated List of Participants:
*
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
*Elmien * NEW **
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
hot.chillie35
Humbolt
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
X-Calibre786
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen


​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## KUDU (24/2/19)

Pls add me

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RuanK (24/2/19)

@Hooked can you please add me to the list...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (24/2/19)

*Thanks for joining*
*@KUDU & @RuanK !!*



​
*Updated List of Participants:*

Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
hot.chillie35
Humbolt
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
*KUDU * NEW **
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
*Ruan K * NEW **
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
X-Calibre786
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/2/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-exvape-expromizer-v4-mtl-rta.t57351/#post-760279

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (2/3/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...ds-polymer-multi-tool-kit.t57453/#post-761398

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## titusmagnificus (2/3/19)

@Hooked Please add me to the list


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979 (2/3/19)

@Hooked , add me as well please.

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (3/3/19)

*Thanks for joining
*​*@titusmagnificus & @ddk1979 *


​
*Updated List of Participants:*

Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979 ** NEW **
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
hot.chillie35
Humbolt
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
titusmagnificus ** NEW **
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
X-Calibre786
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (6/3/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-wotofo-profile-unity-rta.t57533/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (7/3/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/sir-vape-trying-something-new.t57552/#post-762401

Note: This competition will be held at Sir Vape - not online

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (7/3/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/join-us-to-enjoy-free-order-free-gift.t57575/#post-762572

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/3/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-advken-owl-tank.t57601/#post-762777

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (11/3/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-kf-lite-2019-rta-clone.t57668/#post-763368

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (13/3/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/2nd-round-giveaway-join-to-win-thc-tauren-solo-rda.t57738/#post-763926

and

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/2nd-round...-wotofo-profile-unity-rta.t57737/#post-763921

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (13/3/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-voopoo-finic-aio-series-testers-wanted.t57743/#post-764074

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Crazyj (13/3/19)

Hooked said:


> *Thanks for joining
> 
> @titusmagnificus & @ddk1979 *
> 
> ...


Can I please be added

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lawrence A (14/3/19)

Hi. Please add me. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Enkr1pshun (14/3/19)

Please do add me as well! 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (14/3/19)

@Crazyj @Lawrence A @Enkr1pshun ​*
Updated List of Participants:*

Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
crazyj ** NEW **
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun  ** NEW **
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
hot.chillie35
Humbolt
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A ** NEW **
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
X-Calibre786
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen




​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (15/3/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-berserker-bskr-v1-5-mini-rta.t57785/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/3/19)

@Hooked please add me too.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (17/3/19)

*Thanks for joining MRHarris1 !!



*​*Updated List of Participants
*
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
hot.chillie35
Humbolt
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 ** NEW **
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
X-Calibre786
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (17/3/19)

Please add me 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (17/3/19)

Thanks for joining CashKat88


​
*Updated List of Participants:*

Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 * * NEW **
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
hot.chillie35
Humbolt
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
X-Calibre786
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen


​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/3/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pick-yer-poison-competition-week-at-all-day-vapes-juice-diy.t57838/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (18/3/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-steam-crave-aromamizer-lite-rta.t57835/#post-765211

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/3/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/check-voopoo-drag-2-platinum-drag-mini-platinum.t57843/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## FeeDeere (19/3/19)

Could you please add me too @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (19/3/19)

*Welcome to the list @FeeDeere !*


​
*Updated List of Participants:*

Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere ** NEW **
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
hot.chillie35
Humbolt
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (20/3/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-advken-dark-mesh-tank.t57886/#post-765813

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (21/3/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-justfog-minifit-370mah-pod-system.t57904/#post-766054

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (22/3/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-uwell-caliburn-11w-pod-system.t57925/#post-766280

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (25/3/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-evade-hydro-style-rda.t57976/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (29/3/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-vapeasy-armor-s-style-rda.t58062/#post-768177

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wobbelzzzz (29/3/19)

Can you please add me @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (29/3/19)

*Thanks for joining @Wobbelzzzz !!*

*

*​
*Updated List of Participants:*

Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
hot.chillie35
Humbolt
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz ** NEW **
X-Calibre786
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen
​

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (2/4/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/go-enter-to-win-the-aurora-play-kit-before-releasing.t58145/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (2/4/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-evade-hydro-style-rda.t57976/#post-769144

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (3/4/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-wotofo-profile-unity-rta.t58182/#post-769466

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (3/4/19)

@Hooked add me to please

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## AdelevdWalt (3/4/19)

@Hooked please add me too

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (4/4/19)

*Thanks for joining *
*@CaliGuy and @AdelevdWalt !*

*

*
​*Updated List of Participants:
*
AdelevdWalt ** NEW **
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy ** NEW ** 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
hot.chillie35
Humbolt
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro LOCAL COMPS ONLY
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (4/4/19)

OK I need to update this. I can be included in international comps, not local as I will be in the UK from the 20th May.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (4/4/19)

@RainstormZA I've amended the list to show that you may be tagged for international comps only.

*Updated List of Participants:*

AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
hot.chillie35
Humbolt
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA *AMENDMENT:* ** INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY **
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro * *LOCAL COMPS ONLY **
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (8/4/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/【giveaway】new-maat-tank-testers-wanted.t58272/#post-770756

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (8/4/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-sxk-narea-style-rda.t58277/#post-770731

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AdelevdWalt (8/4/19)

Me too, me too!
@lesvaches @Hooked @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/4/19)

AdelevdWalt said:


> Me too, me too!
> @lesvaches @Hooked @Jean claude Vaaldamme



@AdelevdWalt You've posted your reply in the wrong thread. It must be posted in the actual competition thread - just click on the link and it will take you there.

This thread is just to inform people about comps.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AdelevdWalt (8/4/19)

It’s too early apparently lol! Thanks


Adelé van der Walt

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (8/4/19)

AdelevdWalt said:


> It’s too early apparently lol! Thanks
> 
> 
> Adelé van der Walt



That's why you need to start your day with a coffee vape!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## AdelevdWalt (8/4/19)

Hooked said:


> That's why you need to start your day with a coffee vape!!



New lesson learnt yet again lol! 


Adelé van der Walt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/4/19)

AdelevdWalt said:


> New lesson learnt yet again lol!
> 
> 
> Adelé van der Walt



Have a look at my coffee thread - to me there's nothing better than a coffee vape to start and end the day 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/page-13

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AdelevdWalt (8/4/19)

Hooked said:


> Have a look at my coffee thread - to me there's nothing better than a coffee vape to start and end the day
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/page-13



Well i guess i will have to follow this road apparently well traveled! 

Which one would you recommend?

And it mat just be a good place to start as I’ve just been smoking  candy flavored juices!

Thanks for the information, will let u know as soon as ive started..


Adelé van der Walt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/4/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/we-need-your-help.t58289/#post-770962

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (9/4/19)

AdelevdWalt said:


> Well i guess i will have to follow this road apparently well traveled!
> 
> Which one would you recommend?
> 
> ...



@AdelevdWalt Oh it's great that you're interested! I'm wary of recommending one particular juice because our tastes could be completely different. The coffees which are in that categorised list are all ones which I've tried, but not necessarily liked. 

The best would be for you to look at the post where I categorised them and read the flavour descriptions. Which one(s) sound good *to you? *Then click on the link to my review to read my comments.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (9/4/19)

Hooked said:


> @AdelevdWalt Oh it's great that you're interested! I'm wary of recommending one particular juice because our tastes could be completely different. The coffees which are in that categorised list are all ones which I've tried, but not necessarily liked.
> 
> The best would be for you to look at the post where I categorised them and read the flavour descriptions. Which one(s) sound good *to you? *Then click on the link to my review to read my comments.



However, there *is* one coffee which I highly recommend but it's not on that list, because that list was compiled according to specific requirements. 

My all-time favourite coffee is @BumbleBee - Machete (coffee, chocolate, spice). It was one of the first coffees which I vaped and, after vaping something like 75 different coffees since then, it still remains my favourite. 

This is the flavour description:
“The Machete is a strong South American coffee blend, not sweet or creamy but bold, dark and strong with a rich crema, blended with a hint of cocoa and just a little bit of spice. An easy going vape for all devices and power settings but really shines at higher power settings.”

Here's the link to my review 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumblebees-flavour-fluid-juice-reviews.t35631/

Let me know if you're interested in any of them and I'll see what I can do for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (10/4/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-yftk-auco-style-rda.t58333/#post-771379

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (12/4/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-thc-tauren-solo-rda.t58384/#post-771956

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (12/4/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-yiloong-fogger-16-mtl-rta.t58383/#post-771943

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (15/4/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-oumier-bulk-rta.t58423/#post-772549

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (17/4/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-hellfire-v6-style-hybrid-mech-mod.t58473/#post-773103

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (17/4/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/drag-nano...-drag-calls-for-your-test.t58469/#post-773086

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hprovape (17/4/19)

@Hooked Can I be added as well?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (17/4/19)

*Thanks for joining @hprovape !



*​AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape ** NEW **
Humbolt
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY *
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (17/4/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-vladdin-luxury-easter-giveaway.t58481/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (19/4/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-rincoe-mechman-228w-kit.t58518/#post-773625

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/4/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/go-enter-...0ml-along-with-vaporesso-sky-solo-kit.t58525/

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (22/4/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-sxk-biochip-style-rda.t58557/#post-774239

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (22/4/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vladdin-g...addin-new-fashion-t-shirt.t58559/#post-774280

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (24/4/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-sxk-monarch-2-style-rda.t58598/#post-774702

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (30/4/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-sxk-vwm-integra-style-rta.t58714/#post-775963

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (6/5/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-thc-tauren-max-hybrid-mech-mod.t58828/#post-777273

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/5/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-wotofo-recurve-dual-rda.t58869/#post-777776

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (10/5/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-rincoe-mechman-228w-kit.t58901/#post-778235

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/5/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/urbanman-giveaway.t58930/

*N.B. This is not vaping related but it's certainly interesting. Thanks for sharing it *Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (13/5/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...-wotofo-profile-unity-rta.t59017/#post-778897

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (15/5/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-sxk-caiman-bf-mtl-style-rta.t59119/#post-779419

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (17/5/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-ambition-mods-gate-mtl-rta.t59172/#post-779911

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (20/5/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-ambition-mods-polymer-v2-kit.t59230/#post-780546

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (22/5/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-four-one-five-415-rta-clone.t59261/#post-781039

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (24/5/19)

https://www.3fvape.com/rda/37758-au...ainless-steel-24mm-diameter.html#.XOdikKW6KNF

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (24/5/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-wotofo-recurve-dual-rda.t59332/#post-781568

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/5/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-rinco...rience-super-compact-dual-battery-mod.t59324/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (27/5/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-yftk-haku-riviera-rdta-clone.t59382/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (27/5/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-yftk-haku-riviera-rdta-clone.t59382/



@Dela Rey Steyn Thanks for posting to this thread. I've been so busy lately I just haven't had the time to check if there are new comps!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (28/5/19)

Instagram Competition
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bx95cGQF8iK/

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Vapessa (28/5/19)

Thank you for all the sharing of the Giveaway links... Really appreciate the time and effort it takes to share. 
Thank you

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/5/19)

Vapessa said:


> Thank you for all the sharing of the Giveaway links... Really appreciate the time and effort it takes to share.
> Thank you



Thank you @Vapessa!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (30/5/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/【giveaway】drag-nano-pod-kit-hits-the-shelf-now.t59471/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/5/19)

https://www.3fvape.com/rdta/38164-y...ver-316ss-2ml-22mm-diameter.html#.XPDEthYzbIU

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-yftk-hellfire-maverick-tank-rdta.t59540/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/6/19)

https://www.3fvape.com/pod/38221-au...m-starter-kit-gun-metal-3ml.html#.XPSoWRYzaCg

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-smoant-pasito-kit.t59578/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (3/6/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-liters-of-wiener-vape-co-juice.t59587/#post-783825

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/6/19)

Hey everyone, just a heads up a little less than 2 weeks to go till my giveaway. Don't miss out remember to Sub.
Cheers

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (5/6/19)

Enter the Competition HERE

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/6/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-ennequadro-imo-350-mechanical-mod-clone.t59788/


----------



## Jengz (12/6/19)

lesvaches said:


> Enter the Competition HERE
> View attachment 168311


How do they know my name? Didn't ask for it then just said my name has been entered into the draw, also, how will they contact me? Puzzled

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (12/6/19)

Jengz said:


> How do they know my name? Didn't ask for it then just said my name has been entered into the draw, also, how will they contact me? Puzzled



I've just entered the comp too because I wanted to see what you were talking about. I'm going to post on Twisp's forum.

Done here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (12/6/19)

Jengz said:


> How do they know my name? Didn't ask for it then just said my name has been entered into the draw, also, how will they contact me? Puzzled



Please understand that this competition was directly emailed from our database of registered clients, and is targeted to gleam more direct information on how our clients use the Cue. A public competition _should_ follow at a later point - keep your eyes on our public channels - instagram, twitter, facebook, and here on ecigssa.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jengz (12/6/19)

HPBotha said:


> Please understand that this competition was directly emailed from our database of registered clients, and is targeted to gleam more direct information on how our clients use the Cue. A public competition _should_ follow at a later point - keep your eyes on our public channels - instagram, twitter, facebook, and here on ecigssa.


Thanks! Appreciate the feedback. Totally get it now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (12/6/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/【giveaway...day-mysterious-gift-pack-for-your-dad.t59801/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (14/6/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-g-taste-aries-30-rta.t59835/#post-786190

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (14/6/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vapor...unching-giveaway-fathers-day-giveaway.t59844/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (17/6/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/【giveaway】alpha-metal-storm-is-coming.t59937/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (18/6/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/invite-friends-to-order-win-free-aegis-legend.t59964/#post-786998


----------



## Hooked (18/6/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-shenray-animal-mod-clone.t59962/#post-786952


----------



## Hooked (19/6/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-vandy-vape-kylin-m-rta.t60000/#post-787204


----------



## Hooked (19/6/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/h2vape-birthday-bash-2k19.t59981/#post-787153

In-store only


----------



## Hooked (19/6/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wanna-get...-host-a-simple-contest-with-vaporesso.t60005/


----------



## Lionel10 (20/6/19)

please add me to the list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TashwillHayes11 (20/6/19)

Hooked said:


> *Thanks for joining @hprovape !
> 
> View attachment 163952
> 
> ...


please add me too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (20/6/19)

*Thanks for joining!!*

TashwillHayes11 and Lionel10



​
*Updated List of Participants*

AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 ** NEW **  
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY *
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
TashwellHayes11 ** NEW **
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (24/6/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/queeryourvape-fundraiser.t60248/#post-788384


----------



## Hooked (25/6/19)

*What is this thread all about? *
It’s an ongoing notification of any comps advertised on the forum. Instead of keeping a beady eye on posts, hoping that you don’t miss a comp, all that you need to do is to follow this thread.

Anyone who sees a comp may enter the forum link here, but check first to make sure that it hasn’t already been entered.

*What is the list of participants all about?*
Many comps, especially by the international vendors, ask participants to tag others. If someone's name is on the list of participants here, it means that you may tag them in a comp, even if you don't "know" them. 

Likewise, anyone may tag you if your name is on the list. Your name will be added to the list only at your request and you may ask to be removed at any time.

Being tagged doesn't mean that you *must* enter the comp. If you are tagged, you don’t need to do anything, but it will bring the comp to your attention, in case you missed the original post by the vendor, or missed the link posted in this thread. However, I suggest that you "watch" this thread, since you may not be tagged. 


*Competition results*
Comp results will not be published here. If you have entered a comp, I suggest that you "watch" the comp's thread for results.


*Is it worth it to enter comps? *
Quite a number of us have won comps, even from the international vendors. I’ve won a few local and international ones, with prizes including a pod, three mods (in three different comps), an XTAR powerbank, an entire range of juice and a few other bottles of juice. Is it worth it to enter comps? You decide.

*How to get your name added to the list*
Ask me to do so, in the comments section of this thread. It’s best to tag me when you do so, just in case I miss your request.
Alternatively, you are welcome to PM me.


* You've got to be in it, to win it!*​​​​
​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (25/6/19)

It would be interesting to compile a list of winners and what they won. 

I'll post the Winners List in this thread and update it when necessary.

If you're one of the lucky ones, could you please *PM* me with the following info:


What you won
Who hosted the competition


----------



## Tinykey (25/6/19)

@Hooked please add


----------



## Silver (25/6/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 170220
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for this @Hooked 
You have added a lot of value to the members with this thread
And you have done it so well and explained it like a champ


Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (25/6/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks for this @Hooked
> You have added a lot of value to the members with this thread
> And you have done it so well and explained it like a champ
> 
> ...



Ahhh thank you so much @Silver and I would also like to thank The_Ice who started this thread on 11/10/17. It was a brilliant idea!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (25/6/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks for this @Hooked
> You have added a lot of value to the members with this thread
> And you have done it so well and explained it like a champ
> 
> ...


I agree, thank you @Hooked 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (25/6/19)

*Thanks for joining*

*@XtaCy VapeZ and @Tinykey* * !!*



​*Updated List of Participants
*
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY *
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
*Tinykey * NEW **
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
*XtaCy VapeZ * NEW **
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (25/6/19)

*@The_Ice started this thread on 11/10/17 and there were 18 participants.*​


The_Ice said:


> Ongoing list of participants:
> @Raindance @Stosta @TheV @BATMAN @Mida Khan @Puff the Magic Dragon @DanTheMan @Tanja @kev mac @Hooked @Vaporator00 @Gonzilla @Caramia @Romiebleed @veecee @Room Fogger @Nicholas Jones @GerritVisagie



* We now have 99 participants!! *

​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (25/6/19)

CashKat88 said:


> I agree, thank you @Hooked
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



It's my pleasure @CashKat88


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (25/6/19)

Hooked said:


> *Thanks for joining*
> 
> *@XtaCy VapeZ and @Tinykey* * !!*
> 
> ...


Thanks for adding me @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (25/6/19)

XtaCy VapeZ said:


> Thanks for adding me @Hooked



You're welcome XtaCy VapeZ!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein (26/6/19)

Please add me @ Hooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (26/6/19)

*And a big thank you to @Hein for joining!*

*We now have

participants!*

*

*

*And here's a little surprise ...*

*@Hein, as the 100th participant *
*you have won a*
*MYSTERY BOX OF 6 BOTTLES OF JUICE*
*(or a total of 360ml)*

*You may choose the flavour profile from the following list, but no more than 2 bottles from each profile.*

*Coffee*
*Tea*
*Bakery*
*Fruit*
*Milkshake/Ice-cream
Mint
Tobacco




Please PM your selection to me, as well as your name, delivery address and mobile no.
*​EDIT: FYI [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP]

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (26/6/19)

*Updated list of Participants
*
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gypsy@321
Hein ** NEW **
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY *
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (28/6/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-wormhole-dvarw-mtl-rta-clone.t60522/#post-789396

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (1/7/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/【the-bigg...packaged-for-you-join-now.t60593/#post-789854

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (1/7/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-vladdin-re-pod-system.t60587/#post-789784

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (1/7/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-voopoo-giveaway-carnival-is-coming-next-week.t60580/

*N.B. Just an announcement. Comp next week.*

*

*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (3/7/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-sxk-invidia-rda-clone.t60694/#post-790333

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/7/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-free-juice-for-the-rest-of-the-year.t60691/#post-790318

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/7/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/☞ﾟヮﾟ-☞-twisp-cumulus-x-giveaway-☜-ﾟヮﾟ☜.t60705/

Hint Hint . - wink wink -----@HPBotha

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (5/7/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-smoant-pasito-kit.t60776/#post-790813

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StephenE (6/7/19)

@Hooked please add me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (6/7/19)

*Thanks for joining @StephenE !


*​*Updated List of Participants*

AdelevdWalt 
Adephi 
aktorsyl 
Al3x 
Amir 
antonherbst 
Anvil 
Armed 
ARYANTO 
Asad native Vaper 
Asterix 
Baksteen8168 
BATMAN 
Befokski 
Beserker786 
Brommer 
Bulldog 
CaliGuy 
Caramia 
Carnival 
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra 
Constantbester 
Cor 
craigb 
crazyj 
Cynarius 
daniel craig 
DanTheMan 
ddk1979 
Dietz 
DirtyD 
Dobie 
Elmien 
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar 
FeeDeere 
Franky3 
Ged_Wolff 
GerritVisagie 
Gonzilla 
Gypsy@321 
Hein 
Hooked 
hot.chillie35 
hprovape 
Humbolt 
Juan_G 
JurgensSt 
kev mac 
kittyjvr1 
KUDU 
Lawrence A 
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf 
MacGyver 
Martin Naraimsamy 
Max 
Metal_Geo 
Modyrts 
MrGSmokeFree 
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen 
Nicholas Jones 
Noob 
Oliver.yopanda 
Puff the Magic Dragon 
Raindance 
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY * 
Richardrpg 
Room Fogger 
RoSsikid 
Ruan K 
Ruben 
Ruwaid 
RynoP 
Saintjie 
SAVaper 
Scyther 
Seemo.wm 
Shatter 
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY * 
StephenE  * *NEW **
Stosta 
Supriyono 
Tanja 
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy 
The Ice 
TheV 
Tinykey 
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa 
Vaporator00 
Veecee 
Willielieb 
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786 
XtaCy VapeZ 
Yuvir Punwasi 
Zenzen 




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (6/7/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/world-chocolate-day-giveaway.t60791/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (8/7/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...atum-303-squonk-mod-clone.t60823/#post-791295

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (8/7/19)

Hooked said:


> *Thanks for joining!!*
> 
> TashwillHayes11 and Lionel10
> 
> ...


@Hooked Please add me!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (8/7/19)

*Thanks for joining @CJB85 !



*​*Updated List of Participants
*
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi 
aktorsyl 
Al3x 
Amir 
antonherbst 
Anvil 
Armed 
ARYANTO 
Asad native Vaper 
Asterix 
Baksteen8168 
BATMAN 
Befokski 
Beserker786 
Brommer 
Bulldog 
CaliGuy 
Caramia 
Carnival 
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra 
CJB85 ** NEW **
Constantbester 
Cor 
craigb 
crazyj 
Cynarius 
daniel craig 
DanTheMan 
ddk1979 
Dietz 
DirtyD 
Dobie 
Elmien 
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar 
FeeDeere 
Franky3 
Ged_Wolff 
GerritVisagie 
Gonzilla 
Gypsy@321 
Hein 
Hooked 
hot.chillie35 
hprovape 
Humbolt 
Juan_G 
JurgensSt 
kev mac 
kittyjvr1 
KUDU 
Lawrence A 
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf 
MacGyver 
Martin Naraimsamy 
Max 
Metal_Geo 
Modyrts 
MrGSmokeFree 
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen 
Nicholas Jones 
Noob 
Oliver.yopanda 
Puff the Magic Dragon 
Raindance 
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY * 
Richardrpg 
Room Fogger 
RoSsikid 
Ruan K 
Ruben 
Ruwaid 
RynoP 
Saintjie 
SAVaper 
Scyther 
Seemo.wm 
Shatter 
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY * 
StephenE 
Stosta 
Supriyono 
Tanja 
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy 
The Ice 
TheV 
Tinykey 
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa 
Vaporator00 
Veecee 
Willielieb 
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786 
XtaCy VapeZ 
Yuvir Punwasi 
Zenzen 



​


----------



## Grand Guru (8/7/19)

Please add me to the list @Hooked

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (9/7/19)

*Thanks for joining @Grand Guru!



*​*Updated List of Participants
*
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Grand Guru ** NEW **
Gypsy@321
Hein
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY *
StephenE
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (9/7/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/【giveaway】find-s-trio-kit-is-coming.t60837/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gorvian (9/7/19)

Hooked said:


> *Can I join too ?? what are we doing ??*​
> 
> 
> 
> ​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gorvian (9/7/19)

@Hooked please add me too

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (9/7/19)

*Thanks for joining @Gorvian !



*​*Updated List of Participants
*
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi 
aktorsyl 
Al3x 
Amir 
antonherbst 
Anvil 
Armed 
ARYANTO 
Asad native Vaper 
Asterix 
Baksteen8168 
BATMAN 
Befokski 
Beserker786 
Brommer 
Bulldog 
CaliGuy 
Caramia 
Carnival 
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra 
CJB85 
Constantbester 
Cor 
craigb 
crazyj 
Cynarius 
daniel craig 
DanTheMan 
ddk1979 
Dietz 
DirtyD 
Dobie 
Elmien 
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar 
FeeDeere 
Franky3 
Ged_Wolff 
GerritVisagie 
Gonzilla 
Gorvian ** NEW **
Grand Guru ** NEW **
Gypsy@321 
Hein 
Hooked 
hot.chillie35 
hprovape 
Humbolt 
Juan_G 
JurgensSt 
kev mac 
kittyjvr1 
KUDU 
Lawrence A 
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf 
MacGyver 
Martin Naraimsamy 
Max 
Metal_Geo 
Modyrts 
MrGSmokeFree 
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen 
Nicholas Jones 
Noob 
Oliver.yopanda 
Puff the Magic Dragon 
Raindance 
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY * 
Richardrpg 
Room Fogger 
RoSsikid 
Ruan K 
Ruben 
Ruwaid 
RynoP 
Saintjie 
SAVaper 
Scyther 
Seemo.wm 
Shatter 
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY * 
StephenE 
Stosta 
Supriyono 
Tanja 
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy 
The Ice 
TheV 
Tinykey 
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa 
Vaporator00 
Veecee 
Willielieb 
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786 
XtaCy VapeZ 
Yuvir Punwasi 
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (9/7/19)

@Gorvian, since you don't know what we're doing 

*What is this thread all about? *
It’s an ongoing notification of any comps advertised on the forum. Instead of keeping a beady eye on posts, hoping that you don’t miss a comp, all that you need to do is to follow this thread.

Anyone who sees a comp may enter the forum link here, but check first to make sure that it hasn’t already been entered.

*What is the list of participants all about?*
Many comps, especially by the international vendors, ask participants to tag others. If someone's name is on the list of participants here, it means that you may tag them in a comp, even if you don't "know" them. 

Likewise, anyone may tag you if your name is on the list. Your name will be added to the list only at your request and you may ask to be removed at any time.

Being tagged doesn't mean that you *must* enter the comp. If you are tagged, you don’t need to do anything, but it will bring the comp to your attention, in case you missed the original post by the vendor, or missed the link posted in this thread. However, I suggest that you "watch" this thread, since you may not be tagged. 

*Competition results*
Comp results will not be published here. If you have entered a comp, I suggest that you "watch" the comp's thread for results.

*Is it worth it to enter comps? *
Quite a number of us have won comps, even from the international vendors. I’ve won a few local and international ones, with prizes including a pod, three mods (in three different comps), an XTAR powerbank, an entire range of juice and a few other bottles of juice. Is it worth it to enter comps? You decide.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey (9/7/19)

Hi @Hooked please add me to

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (9/7/19)

*Thanks for joining @jtgrey!


*​*Updated List of Participants
*
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian ** NEW **
Grand Guru ** NEW **
Gypsy@321
Hein
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
jtgrey ** NEW **
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY *
StephenE
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (10/7/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/2-shops-i...-and-a-whole-years-supply-of-e-liquid.t60863/


----------



## Hooked (11/7/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-squid...ltimate-vaping-experience.t60876/#post-791892

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BellaBum (11/7/19)

Hooked said:


> *Thanks for joining @jtgrey!
> 
> View attachment 171734
> *​*Updated List of Participants
> ...


@Hooked please can you add me as well?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (11/7/19)

BellaBum said:


> @Hooked please can you add me as well?



@BellaBum Aha! You're the one who paints her mods so beautifully!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/7/19)

*Thanks for joining @BellaBum !



*​Updated List of Participants

AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
*Bellabum * NEW **
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hein
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY *
StephenE
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BellaBum (11/7/19)

Hooked said:


> @BellaBum Aha! You're the one who paints her mods so beautifully!


You remembered!! Thanks for the compliment and thanks for adding me!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (12/7/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-thc-tauren-one-rta.t60909/#post-792150


----------



## Hooked (15/7/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-sxk-wickt-rdta-clone.t60959/#post-792582


----------



## Hooked (16/7/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vk-win-big-with-vape-king-and-vaporesso.t60984/#post-792775


----------



## Hooked (17/7/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-wellon-ace-box-mod.t60999/


----------



## Hooked (24/7/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-ambition-mods-luxem-tube-mod.t61093/#post-794013


----------



## Acidkill (24/7/19)

@Hooked please add me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (24/7/19)

*Thanks for joining @Acidkill !*


​*Updated List of Participants*

Acidkill ** NEW **
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hein
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY *
StephenE
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (24/7/19)

I want in pleeeeeease @Hooked

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (24/7/19)

Jengz said:


> I want in pleeeeeease @Hooked



About time!! What took you so long?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (24/7/19)

*Thanks for FINALLY joining @Jengz !!



*​*Updated List of Participants
*
Acidkill * * NEW **
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi 
aktorsyl 
Al3x 
Amir 
antonherbst 
Anvil 
Armed 
ARYANTO 
Asad native Vaper 
Asterix 
Baksteen8168 
BATMAN 
Befokski 
Bellabum 
Beserker786 
Brommer 
Bulldog 
CaliGuy 
Caramia 
Carnival 
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra 
CJB85 
Constantbester 
Cor 
craigb  
crazyj 
Cynarius 
daniel craig 
DanTheMan 
ddk1979 
Dietz 
DirtyD 
Dobie 
Elmien 
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar 
FeeDeere 
Franky3 
Ged_Wolff 
GerritVisagie 
Gonzilla 
Gorvian 
Grand Guru 
Gypsy@321 
Hein 
Hooked 
hot.chillie35 
hprovape 
Humbolt 
Jengz ** NEW **
jtgrey 
Juan_G 
JurgensSt 
kev mac 
kittyjvr1 
KUDU 
Lawrence A 
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf 
MacGyver 
Martin Naraimsamy 
Max 
Metal_Geo 
Modyrts 
MrGSmokeFree 
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen 
Nicholas Jones 
Noob 
Oliver.yopanda 
Puff the Magic Dragon 
Raindance 
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY * 
Richardrpg 
Room Fogger 
RoSsikid 
Ruan K 
Ruben 
Ruwaid 
RynoP 
Saintjie 
SAVaper 
Scyther 
Seemo.wm 
Shatter 
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY * 
StephenE 
Stosta 
Supriyono 
Tanja 
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy 
The Ice 
TheV 
Tinykey 
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa 
Vaporator00 
Veecee 
Willielieb 
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786 
XtaCy VapeZ 
Yuvir Punwasi 
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Coud N9ne (24/7/19)

@Hooked please add myself good sir!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (24/7/19)

Coud N9ne said:


> @Hooked please add myself good sir!



With pleasure @Coud N9ne - but I'm a Ma'm, not a Sir. Just FYI.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (25/7/19)

*Thanks for joining @Coud N9ne !



*​*Updated List of Participants*

Acidkill ** NEW **
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi 
aktorsyl 
Al3x 
Amir 
antonherbst 
Anvil 
Armed 
ARYANTO 
Asad native Vaper 
Asterix 
Baksteen8168 
BATMAN 
Befokski 
Bellabum 
Beserker786 
Brommer 
Bulldog 
CaliGuy 
Caramia 
Carnival 
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra 
CJB85 
Constantbester 
Cor 
Coud N9ne ** NEW **
craigb 
crazyj 
Cynarius 
daniel craig 
DanTheMan 
ddk1979 
Dietz 
DirtyD 
Dobie 
Elmien 
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar 
FeeDeere 
Franky3 
Ged_Wolff 
GerritVisagie 
Gonzilla 
Gorvian 
Grand Guru 
Gypsy@321 
Hein 
Hooked 
hot.chillie35 
hprovape 
Humbolt 
Jengz ** NEW **
jtgrey 
Juan_G 
JurgensSt 
kev mac 
kittyjvr1 
KUDU 
Lawrence A 
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf 
MacGyver 
Martin Naraimsamy 
Max 
Metal_Geo 
Modyrts 
MrGSmokeFree 
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen 
Nicholas Jones 
Noob 
Oliver.yopanda 
Puff the Magic Dragon 
Raindance 
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY * 
Richardrpg 
Room Fogger 
RoSsikid 
Ruan K 
Ruben 
Ruwaid 
RynoP 
Saintjie 
SAVaper 
Scyther 
Seemo.wm 
Shatter 
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY * 
StephenE 
Stosta 
Supriyono 
Tanja 
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy 
The Ice 
TheV 
Tinykey 
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa 
Vaporator00 
Veecee 
Willielieb 
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786 
XtaCy VapeZ 
Yuvir Punwasi 
Zenzen 



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coud N9ne (25/7/19)

Hooked said:


> With pleasure @Coud N9ne - but I'm a Ma'm, not a Sir. Just FYI.



 My deepest apologies madame should have checked that . Thanks for adding me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (26/7/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/finally-h...-the-vaporesso-gen-kit-with-axon-chip.t61138/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/7/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-hippovape-papua-100w-mod-kit.t61137/#post-794474

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deon Botes (26/7/19)

@Hooked please add me too

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (27/7/19)

*Thanks for joining @Deon Botes !*


​*Updated List of Participants*

Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes ** NEW **
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hein
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY *
StephenE
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jansen (27/7/19)

@Hooked - Me too please

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marianka Pelser (27/7/19)

Kindly add me too @Hooked  Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (27/7/19)

*Thanks for joining 
@Jansen
@Marianka Pelser !



*​*Updated List of Participants*

Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes ** NEW **
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hein
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen ** NEW **
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser ** NEW **
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY *
StephenE
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen


​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (31/7/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-millennium-rta-clone.t61240/#post-795626

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pierre2 (31/7/19)

@Hooked please add me as well, thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (2/8/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-vapor...able-flavorful-pod-kit-for-all-vapers.t61282/

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/19)

Hooked , please add @Power puffer as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (2/8/19)

*Thanks for Joining @Power puffer
AND welcome back to vaping! 


*​*Updated List of Participants*

Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hein
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Power puffer ** NEW **
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY *
StephenE
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (3/8/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-den-competition-time.t61307/

@Pho3niX90 Just a heads up that I've posted your comp here.


----------



## Hooked (5/8/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...-creations-tauren-one-rta.t61324/#post-796627


----------



## Hooked (5/8/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/collaboration-with-saltbae-enter-to-win-the-zero-kit-with-liquids.t61328/


----------



## StompieZA (6/8/19)

Check it out, Im having a givaway!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/stompie-review-xtar-mc2s-charger-givaway-poll.t61350/

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (6/8/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/【giveaway】share-your-story-to-win-eden.t61355/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (7/8/19)

Pierre2 said:


> @Hooked please add me as well, thanks.



Oh. My. Vape. I was just scrolling through and I see that I missed your request! I'm soooo sorry @Pierre2  I'm going to add you now!


----------



## Hooked (7/8/19)

*Thanks for Joining @Pierre2 !



*​*Updated List of Particpants*

Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hein
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2 ** NEW **
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY *
StephenE
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen


----------



## Mo_MZ (7/8/19)

@Hooked plzzzzz add me too...
Thanks in adv

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (8/8/19)

*THANKS FOR JOINING @Mo_MZ !*

*

*
​*Updated List of Participants*

Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hein
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Mo_MZ ** NEW **
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY *
StephenE
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/8/19)

@Hooked , Why didn't you tell us that you went for a gender alteration op???
''@Hooked please add myself *good sir!*''

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (8/8/19)

ARYANTO said:


> @Hooked , Why didn't you tell us that you went for a gender alteration op???
> ''@Hooked please add myself *good sir!*''



I prefer to keep my private life off the forum @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GerrieP (9/8/19)

Add away matie. Thanks in advance

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (9/8/19)

*Thanks for Joining, matie! @GerrieP *


​*Updated List of Participants*

Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP ** NEW **
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hein
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY *
StephenE
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (14/8/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...pro-pod-system-vw-mod-kit.t61540/#post-798349

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/8/19)

Am posting this here on behalf of @Vaporesso

It's their VapeCon 2019 giveaway

Go check it out if you are attending VapeCon - the winners will collect their prize at the Vaporesso stand at VapeCon 2019 on 31 Aug & 1 Sep at Heartfelt Arena in Pretoria

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/get-your-gen-kit-at-vapecon-2019-giveaway-specially-for-sa-vapers.t61642/

Thank you for the support @Vaporesso - looking forward to seeing you next week !!!

*




*

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tank88 (19/8/19)

@Hooked Please add me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporesso (20/8/19)

Silver said:


> Am posting this here on behalf of @Vaporesso
> 
> It's their VapeCon 2019 giveaway
> 
> ...


Thanks for your support as always

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (20/8/19)

*THANKS FOR JOINING @Tank88 !



*​*Updated List of Particpants
*
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hein
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY *
StephenE
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tank88 * * NEW **
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen


----------



## Hooked (21/8/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-millennium-rta-clone.t61240/#post-799778

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (21/8/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-voopoo-drag-nano-p1-a-good-looking-pod-kit-with-nice-mtl-draw.t61692/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (22/8/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-flash-competition.t61723/#post-800026

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SparkySA (22/8/19)

Add me as well please

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (22/8/19)

*Thanks for Joining @SparkySA !



*​*Updated List of Participants*

Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hein
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
SparkySA ** NEW **
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY *
StephenE
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (26/8/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-sxk-sichro-rda-clone-with-bf-pin.t61797/#post-800872


----------



## Hooked (26/8/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/be-the-ea...ick-enter-the-giveaway-with-vaping360.t61815/


----------



## Hooked (27/8/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/5-day-holiday-give-away.t61847/#post-801157

Entries to comp at VapeCon only, it seems)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (31/8/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/rebel-revolution-vape-vapecon-comp.t61942/#post-801908


----------



## StompieZA (2/9/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/stompie-review-xtar-charger-giveaway-feedback-poll.t61350/page-3

Giveaway today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (2/9/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-den-september-competition.t61971/

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (6/9/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-voopo...with-big-cloud-experience.t62088/#post-803473

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quano (7/9/19)

Hooked said:


> *Thanks for Joining @Pierre2 !
> 
> View attachment 174155
> 
> ...


How can we participate?


----------



## Hooked (7/9/19)

Quano said:


> How can we participate?



@Quano Just ask me to add your name to the list of participants - which obviously you want to do, so I'll add you. Then you just need to follow this thread and if you want to enter a competition, click on the link and it will take you to the post. 

Here's a further explanation of the Giveaway & Participation Thread:

*What is this thread all about? *
It’s an ongoing notification of any comps advertised on the forum. Instead of keeping a beady eye on posts, hoping that you don’t miss a comp, all that you need to do is to follow this thread.

Anyone who sees a comp may enter the forum link here, but check first to make sure that it hasn’t already been entered.

*What is the list of participants all about?*
Many comps, especially by the international vendors, ask participants to tag others. If someone's name is on the list of participants here, it means that you may tag them in a comp, even if you don't "know" them. 

Likewise, anyone may tag you if your name is on the list. Your name will be added to the list only at your request and you may ask to be removed at any time.

Being tagged doesn't mean that you *must* enter the comp. If you are tagged, you don’t need to do anything, but it will bring the comp to your attention, in case you missed the original post by the vendor, or missed the link posted in this thread. However, I suggest that you "watch" this thread, since you may not be tagged. 

*Competition results*
Comp results will not be published here. If you have entered a comp, I suggest that you "watch" the comp's thread for results.

*Is it worth it to enter comps? *
Quite a number of us have won comps, even from the international vendors. I’ve won a few local and international ones, with prizes including a pod, three mods (in three different comps), an XTAR powerbank, an entire range of juice and a few other bottles of juice. Is it worth it to enter comps? You decide.

*How to get your name added to the list*
Ask me to do so, in the comments section of this thread. It’s best to tag me when you do so, just in case I miss your request.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (7/9/19)

*Thanks for Joining @Quano !*


​*Updated List of Participants*

Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hein
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano ** NEW **
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
SparkySA
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY *
StephenE
Stosta
Supriyono
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mo_MZ (7/9/19)

Hooked said:


> @Quano Just ask me to add your name to the list of participants - which obviously you want to do, so I'll add you. Then you just need to follow this thread and if you want to enter a competition, click on the link and it will take you to the post.
> 
> Here's a further explanation of the Giveaway & Participation Thread:
> 
> ...




This is really cool.. I'm forever missing out on competitions so if I could be tagged it would be sooo awesome and highly appreciated

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (7/9/19)

Mo_MZ said:


> This is really cool.. I'm forever missing out on competitions so if I could be tagged it would be sooo awesome and highly appreciated



Your name is already on the list of participants @Mo_MZ

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quano (7/9/19)

Hooked said:


> @Quano Just ask me to add your name to the list of participants - which obviously you want to do, so I'll add you. Then you just need to follow this thread and if you want to enter a competition, click on the link and it will take you to the post.
> 
> Here's a further explanation of the Giveaway & Participation Thread:
> 
> ...


Thank you bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## takatatak (7/9/19)

Hey @Hooked, hope you're doing well this weekend!! I'd like to join this giveaways thread please...

Many thanks for your effort!!
Have a great day

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (7/9/19)

Quano said:


> Thank you bud



You're welcome @Quano - but I'm a sus, not a bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (7/9/19)

*Thanks for Joining @takatatak !*

*

*​*Updated List of Participants*

Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hein
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano ** NEW **
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
SparkySA
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY *
StephenE
Stosta
Supriyono
Takatatak * * NEW **
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen


----------



## Hooked (7/9/19)

takatatak said:


> Hey @Hooked, hope you're doing well this weekend!! I'd like to join this giveaways thread please...
> 
> Many thanks for your effort!!
> Have a great day



This is how I'm feeling today @takatatak - for no particular reason! Hope you're also enjoying your weekend!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (12/9/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...m-enter-to-win-the-vaporesso-podstick.t62250/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/9/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-mechl...od-kit-with-external-cell.t62422/#post-806445

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (20/9/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-original-wotofo-stng-mtl-rda.t62440/#post-806573

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Claassen (20/9/19)

Hi @Hooked. Please add me?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (20/9/19)

*Thanks for Joining @Steve Claassen!*

​
* Updated List of Participants 
*
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hein
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
SparkySA
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY *
StephenE
Steve Claassen ** NEW **
Stosta
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen


----------



## Dimi (21/9/19)

Hi @Hooked Please add me to the list

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (21/9/19)

Dear @Hooked 

Please can you add me

thanks a mill

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (21/9/19)

*Thanks for Joining*
*@Dimi and @vicTor *

*

*
​*Updated List of Participants*

Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
Dimi ** NEW **
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hein
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
SparkySA
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY *
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor ** NEW **
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen


​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spongebob (21/9/19)

@ hooked please add me 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (22/9/19)

*Thanks for Joining @Spongebob !


*​
*Updated List of Participants*

Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hein
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
SparkySA
Spongebob ** NEW **
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY *
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen


----------



## Hooked (22/9/19)

*THANKS FOR JOINING @The vaper!*


​*Updated List of Participants*

Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hein
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
SparkySA
Spongebob
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY *
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
The vaper ** NEW **
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen


----------



## Hooked (23/9/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-thc-tauren-x-25w-rba-pod-kit.t62504/#post-807154


----------



## Hooked (23/9/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/panic-purchase-in-fighting.t62510/


----------



## Hooked (25/9/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-king-vaporesso-podstick-try-it-and-win-it.t62553/#post-807730

Enter* in store* from 25/09 - 01/10/2019:

Fourways Megastore
Montecasino
Belairs
Craighall
Stoneridge
Brackenhurst
Benoni
Crowthorne
South Coast
Krugersdorp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herb1 (25/9/19)

Add me please


----------



## Hooked (25/9/19)

*Thanks for Joining @herb1 



*​
*Updated List of Participants*

Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hein
herb1 ** NEW **
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
SparkySA
Spongebob
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY *
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (26/9/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hours-lef...ree-podstick-for-you-and-your-friends.t62582/
*Enter on Instagram, not on the forum*


----------



## Hooked (30/9/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-starss-romeo-experience-2-different-vaping-styles.t62683/#post-808823


----------



## Hooked (7/10/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/voopoo-vinci-scratch-gift-for-free.t62828/


----------



## Hooked (11/10/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-vape-den-october-2019-competition.t62933/


----------



## Riaz_sh (11/10/19)

Hi @Hooked 

please may i be added to the list?

Thank you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (11/10/19)

Riaz_sh said:


> Hi @Hooked
> 
> please may i be added to the list?
> 
> Thank you



@Riaz_sh What a lovely, polite request! You, Sir, are a gentleman!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/10/19)

*Thanks for Joining @Riaz_sh !*


​
*Updated List of Participants*

Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh ** NEW **
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
SparkySA
Spongebob
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY *
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen


----------



## TonySC (11/10/19)

@Hooked 
Please add me too. 
Thanks loads!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (12/10/19)

TonySC said:


> @Hooked
> Please add me too.
> Thanks loads!



With pleasure!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (12/10/19)

*Thanks for Joining @TonySC !



*​*Updated List of Participants
*
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
SparkySA
Spongebob
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY *
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC ** NEW **
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen


​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (18/10/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-c2mnt-v2-rda-clone-with-bf-pin.t63111/#post-812233


----------



## Hooked (23/10/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/challenge-on-enter-and-get-the-chance-to-win-the-new-colors-of-gen.t63222/


----------



## Hooked (25/10/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/stand-a-chance-to-win-an-amazing-prize-worth-r2000.t63277/#post-813436


----------



## Marnu (26/10/19)

Hi @Hooked. Please add me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (26/10/19)

*Thanks for Joining @Marnu!


*​* Updated List of Participants 
*
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu ** NEW **
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
SparkySA
Spongebob
Spyro * LOCAL COMPS ONLY *
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DysectorZA (27/10/19)

Please add me to the list.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (28/10/19)

*Thanks for Joining @DysectorZA!



*​Updated List of Participants

Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA ** NEW **
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
SparkySA
Spongebob
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (28/10/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-get-a-hippopvape-viva-245w-vw-box-mod.t63311/#post-813847


----------



## adriaanh (4/11/19)

Can you please add me?

Thanks


----------



## Hooked (4/11/19)

*Thanks for Joining @adriaanh!*

​
*Updated List of Participants*

Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh ** NEW **
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
SparkySA
Spongebob
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen


----------



## Hooked (15/11/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-wotofo-profile-1-5-rda.t63713/#post-816695


----------



## Skillie@23 (15/11/19)

Hi @Hooked

Please can you add me to the list

Thanx

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (15/11/19)

*Thanks for Joining @Skillie@23!*
It's great to see another Capetonian!
*


*​*Updated List of Participants*

Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Skillie@23 ** NEW **
SparkySA
Spongebob
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (21/11/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-artery-nugget-aio-enjoy-the-multiple-vaping-fun.t63827/


----------



## Hooked (25/11/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-original-hellvape-md-mtl-rta.t63889/#post-818248

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ᕙ-⇀‸↼‶-ᕗ-competition-time-again-ᕦ-ò_óˇ-ᕤ.t63922/#post-818540

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (27/11/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...ybrid-mechanical-mech-mod.t63933/#post-818655


----------



## Hooked (28/11/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-sxk-wickt-rdta-clone-with-bf-pin.t63964/#post-818967

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...semi-mechanical-mod-clone.t63963/#post-818956

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...w-vw-squonk-box-mod-clone.t63962/#post-818948


----------



## Hooked (29/11/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-sxk-narea-rda-clone-with-bf-pin.t63992/#post-819211

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-join-to-win-sxk-sth-60w-vw-box-mod-clone.t63991/#post-819205

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...ybrid-mechanical-mech-mod.t63990/#post-819200

EDIT: One more https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...ybrid-mechanical-mech-mod.t63990/#post-819200


----------



## Hooked (4/12/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...din-boqpod-400mah-pod-kit.t64078/#post-819957


----------



## Hooked (4/12/19)

Sorry guys 'n gals, didn't see this one yesterday.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-sense-orbit-baby-a-tiny-yet-flavorable-pod-kit.t64061/#post-820010

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (5/12/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ziiplab-south-africa-giveaway.t64109/

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (5/12/19)

+1 I'll take some of that action please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (5/12/19)

*Thanks for Joining @Chickenstrip !



*​Updated List of Participants

Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip ** NEW **
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Spongebob
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen


----------



## Hazard (7/12/19)

I’m in.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (8/12/19)

*THANKS FOR JOINING @Hazard !


*​*Updated List of Participants*

Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard * * NEW **
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Spongebob
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Largo (16/12/19)

Please add me to the list.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (17/12/19)

*THANKS FOR JOINING @Largo !


*​*Updated List of Participants*

Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Largo ** NEW **
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Spongebob
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (17/12/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-enter-to-win-the-latest-navi.t64291/


----------



## Hooked (17/12/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/whats-you...ear-2019-vaporesso-christmas-giveaway.t64290/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## einad5 (18/12/19)

@Hooked Please add me to the list

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (18/12/19)

*THANKS FOR JOINING @einad5!



*​*Updated List of Participants*

Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Einad5 ** NEW **
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Largo
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Spongebob
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (25/12/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...squonk-mechanical-box-mod.t64428/#post-822658

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BubiSparks (25/12/19)

Nothing Ventured....... Please sign me up @Hooked

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (25/12/19)

*THANKS FOR JOINING @BubiSparks !



*​*Updated List of Participants
*
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
BubiSparks ** NEW **
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Einad5
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
KUDU
Largo
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Spongebob
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (31/12/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/aspire-new-year-giveaway.t64486/

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked (31/12/19)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-new-year-celebration-navi-mod-pod.t64503/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/1/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-win-ultroner-gather-mtl-dtl-rda-rdta.t64543/#post-823863

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked (8/1/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...620mah-mtl-dtl-vw-pod-kit.t64612/#post-824525


----------



## Hooked (8/1/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-first...vaporesso-target-pm80-kit.t64583/#post-824365


----------



## Aasif cape vape (8/1/20)

@Hooked Please add me to the list

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## klipdrifter (8/1/20)

@Hooked please add me to the list

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (8/1/20)

*Thanks for Joining @klipdrifter!


*​Updated List of Participants

Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
BubiSparks
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Einad5
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
klipdrifter ** NEW **
KUDU
Largo
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Spongebob
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen


​


----------



## Hooked (8/1/20)

*Thanks for Joining @Aasif cape vape!

*​
Updated List of Participants

Aasif cape vape ** NEW **
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
BubiSparks
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Einad5
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
klipdrifter
KUDU
Largo
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Spongebob
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (16/1/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/voopoo-spring-festival-carnival-is-coming！win-free-vinci-air.t64761/


----------



## Hooked (16/1/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mofo-vapes-reviews-give-aways.t51512/page-12#post-825808

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## klipdrifter (16/1/20)

@Hooked please add me


----------



## Hooked (16/1/20)

klipdrifter said:


> @Hooked please add me



Hi @klipdrifter You were added on 8 Jan.  Here's the post:




Hooked said:


> *Thanks for Joining @klipdrifter!
> View attachment 186947
> 
> *​Updated List of Participants
> ...


----------



## klipdrifter (16/1/20)

Thanks


----------



## Hooked (20/1/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/1-5-litre...-shame-comp-all-day-vapes.t64852/#post-826585

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (24/1/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/are-you-ready-sa-competition-time.t64914/

Local comp by Vape Republic, easy entry!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (24/1/20)

How's this for a comp?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## klipdrifter (24/1/20)

Hooked said:


> How's this for a comp?
> 
> View attachment 188585


Wow...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (31/1/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/competition-time.t65000/#post-828610


----------



## Hooked (5/2/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/⚆-_-⚆-competition-time.t65065/#post-829134


----------



## Hooked (22/2/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapediy-b...competition-mystery-prize.t65313/#post-831813


----------



## Hooked (2/3/20)

Another comp in the same thread (same product) was started today. 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-win-ultroner-gather-mtl-dtl-rda-rdta.t64543/#post-833431

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (2/3/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/enjoy-clo...o-target-pm80，10-winners！.t65467/#post-833457


----------



## Hooked (3/3/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/first-giveaway-from-moti-so-happy-to-join-ecigssa-forum.t65489/


----------



## Spyker41771 (3/3/20)

@Hooked pls ad me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (3/3/20)

Spyker41771 said:


> @Hooked pls ad me



Will do!


----------



## Hooked (3/3/20)

*We haven't had a new sign-up for a while - and a fellow Capetonian to boot!!
Thanks for Joining @Spyker41771 !!*


​
*Updated List of Participants*

Aasif cape vape
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
BubiSparks
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Einad5
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
klipdrifter
KUDU
Largo
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Spongebob
Spyker41771 ** NEW **
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (4/3/20)

@Hooked, plz add me. Thanks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (4/3/20)

*Thanks for Joining @Stranger!!


*​*
Updated List of Participants*

Aasif cape vape
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
BubiSparks
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Einad5
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
klipdrifter
KUDU
Largo
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Spongebob
Spyker41771
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Stranger ** NEW **
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (4/3/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/competitions-blck.t65505/#post-833825

*IN-STORE ONLY - BLCK JHB*


----------



## Anthony Richardson (5/3/20)

@Hooked please add me!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MoeWaseem (5/3/20)

@Hooked, what do you need to do to enter?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (5/3/20)

MoeWaseem said:


> @Hooked, what do you need to do to enter?



Just ask me to put your name down - which you have now by your question!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (5/3/20)

* THANKS FOR JOINING @Anthony Richardson and @MoeWaseem !*


​

*Updated List of Participants*

Aasif cape vape
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
Anthony Richardson ** NEW **
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
BubiSparks
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deon Botes
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Einad5
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
klipdrifter
KUDU
Largo
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MoeWaseem ** NEW **
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Spongebob
Spyker41771
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Stranger
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/3/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/get-a-chance-to-win-the-target-pm80-kit-for-you.t65614/


----------



## Hooked (12/3/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/6-months-...away-let’s-share-quit-smoking-stories.t65631/


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/3/20)

Hi vape family check out the giveaway on the following page 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cape-town-month-end-meets.t48845/page-55

It is open to all Cape Town vape meet members.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (13/3/20)

Sorry Guys 'n Gals, I didn't see this one yesterday.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/【giveaway】no-smoking-day-giveaway-“my-last-cigarette-in-2020”.t65625/


----------



## Hooked (2/4/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-comment-to-win-the-osmall-by-vaporesso.t65909/#post-838598


----------



## Hooked (8/4/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/live-stre...way-winners-36-off-100-pcs-free-gifts.t65943/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deemo (8/4/20)

Hooked said:


> Just ask me to put your name down - which you have now by your question!


Good day ,

Could you put me also on the list please....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (8/4/20)

*Thanks for Joining @Deemo!


*​*Updated List of Participants*

Aasif cape vape
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
Anthony Richardson
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
BubiSparks
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deemo ** NEW **
Deon Botes
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Einad5
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
klipdrifter
KUDU
Largo
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MoeWaseem
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Spongebob
Spyker41771
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Stranger
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (13/4/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/join-the-...o-win-20-amazon-gift-card.t65991/#post-840452


----------



## MoeWaseem (16/4/20)

Good day hope all is well could I be added as well please

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (16/4/20)

MoeWaseem said:


> Good day hope all is well could I be added as well please



You are already on the list @MoeWaseem - check the list above and you'll see your name


----------



## MoeWaseem (19/4/20)

Hooked said:


> You are already on the list @MoeWaseem - check the list above and you'll see your name


Ok thanks I didn't see that sorry about that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (20/4/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/another-r...t-card-3-minutes-to-enter.t66062/#post-841786

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (20/4/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-oxva-origin-18650-aio-pod-mod-kit.t66060/#post-841780

*SORRY - THIS IS NOT A COMP, BUT I AM UNABLE TO DELETE THE POST.*

*Their thread has the word "giveaway" in the title, but there is no giveaway in the post. It's just product info.*


----------



## Hooked (21/4/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/voopoo-care-get-your-free-vape-device.t66072/#post-841905


----------



## Hooked (24/4/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/join-vaporesso-star-to-win-up-to-1000-amazon-gift-card.t66107/#post-842460


----------



## Dhesan23 (24/4/20)

@Hooked please ad me to the thread

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (24/4/20)

*Thanks for Joining @Dhesan23!



*​*Updated List of Participants*

Aasif cape vape
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
Anthony Richardson
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
BubiSparks
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deemo
Deon Botes
Dhesan23 ** NEW **
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Einad5
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
klipdrifter
KUDU
Largo
Lawrence A
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MoeWaseem
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Spongebob
Spyker41771
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Stranger
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## THE REAPER (26/4/20)

The_Ice said:


> Paging @Vapessa @DirtyD @Max @Gersh @Supriyono @kittyjvr1 @qwert @Ethan Loubser
> Just some veeps I've seen active in the giveaways, if you know of someone else, let them know
> 
> Ongoing list of participants:
> @Raindance @Stosta @TheV @BATMAN @Mida Khan @Puff the Magic Dragon @DanTheMan @Tanja @kev mac @Hooked @Vaporator00 @Gonzilla @Caramia @Romiebleed @veecee @Room Fogger @Nicholas Jones @GerritVisagie


Please add me i would love to be able to stand a chance thanks


----------



## THE REAPER (26/4/20)

P


Hooked said:


> *Thanks for Joining @Dhesan23!
> 
> View attachment 194862
> 
> ...


Plaease add me.


----------



## KobusMTL (26/4/20)

Hi
Can I please be added


----------



## Hooked (30/4/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-...latest-vaporesso-xtra-kit.t66172/#post-843939


----------



## LeislB (21/5/20)

Can I be added please?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (21/5/20)

*Thanks for Joining @LeislB !



*​ 
* Updated List of Participants *

Aasif cape vape 
Acidkill 
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi 
adriaanh 
aktorsyl 
Al3x 
Amir 
Anthony Richardson 
antonherbst 
Anvil 
Armed 
ARYANTO 
Asad native Vaper 
Asterix 
Baksteen8168 
BATMAN 
Befokski 
Bellabum 
Beserker786 
Brommer 
BubiSparks 
Bulldog 
CaliGuy 
Caramia 
Carnival 
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra 
Chickenstrip 
CJB85 
Constantbester 
Cor 
Coud N9ne 
craigb 
crazyj 
Cynarius 
daniel craig 
DanTheMan 
ddk1979 
Deemo 
Deon Botes 
Dhesan23 
Dietz 
Dimi 
DirtyD 
Dobie 
DysectorZA 
Einad5 
Elmien 
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar 
FeeDeere 
Franky3 
Ged_Wolff 
GerrieP 
GerritVisagie 
Gonzilla 
Gorvian 
Grand Guru 
Gypsy@321 
Hazard 
Hein 
herb1 
Hooked 
hot.chillie35 
hprovape 
Humbolt 
Jansen 
Jengz 
jtgrey 
Juan_G 
JurgensSt 
kev mac 
kittyjvr1 
klipdrifter 
KUDU 
Largo 
Lawrence A 
LeislB ** NEW **
 Lionel10 
Lokidwarf 
MacGyver 
Marianka Pelser 
Marnu 
Martin Naraimsamy 
Max 
Metal_Geo 
Modyrts 
MoeWaseem 
Mo_MZ 
MrGSmokeFree 
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen 
Nicholas Jones 
Noob 
Oliver.yopanda 
Pierre2 
Power puffer 
Puff the Magic Dragon 
Quano 
Raindance 
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY * 
Riaz_sh 
Richardrpg 
Room Fogger 
RoSsikid 
Ruan K 
Ruben 
Ruwaid 
RynoP 
Saintjie 
SAVaper 
Scyther 
Seemo.wm 
Shatter 
Skillie@23 
SparkySA 
Spongebob 
Spyker41771 
StephenE 
Steve Claassen 
Stosta 
Stranger 
Supriyono 
Takatatak 
Tanja 
Tank88 
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy 
The Ice 
TheV 
The vaper 
Tinykey 
titusmagnificus 
TonySC 
Vapessa 
Vaporator00 
Veecee 
vicTor 
Willielieb 
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786 
XtaCy VapeZ 
Yuvir Punwasi 
Zenzen

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## THE REAPER (21/5/20)

@Hooked what is wrong is it my name lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tall but short (21/5/20)

Hey, can you add me too please

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Speedy_11 (21/5/20)

me too

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (21/5/20)

THE REAPER said:


> @Hooked what is wrong is it my name lol.



What's up @THE REAPER? Did I miss your request to be added? My apologies if I did!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (21/5/20)

*Thanks for Joining

@THE REAPER 
@Tall but short
@Speedy_11 


*​



*Updated List of Participants*

Aasif cape vape
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
Anthony Richardson
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
BubiSparks
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deemo
Deon Botes
Dhesan23
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Einad5
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
klipdrifter
KUDU
Largo
Lawrence A
LeislB
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MoeWaseem
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Speedy_11 ** NEW **
Spongebob
Spyker41771
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Stranger
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tall but short ** NEW **
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
THE REAPER ** NEW **
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER (21/5/20)

Hooked said:


> What's up @THE REAPER? Did I miss your request to be added? My apologies if I did!!


Lol no problem but now im glad to be part of this. So thank you very much @Hooked .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## THE REAPER (21/5/20)

1 2 THE REAPER IS COMING FOR YOU!!!! 3 4 @Hooked BETTER NOT OPEN YOUR DOOR. ITS LOCKDOWN STAY INSIDE LOL THANKS.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KobusMTL (21/5/20)

Hi can i also be added please

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (22/5/20)

*Thanks for Joining @KobusMTL!


*​
*Updated List of Participants*

Aasif cape vape
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
Anthony Richardson
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
BubiSparks
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deemo
Deon Botes
Dhesan23
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Einad5
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
klipdrifter
KobusMTL ** NEW **
KUDU
Largo
Lawrence A
LeislB
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MoeWaseem
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Speedy_11
Spongebob
Spyker41771
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Stranger
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tall but short
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
THE REAPER
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen


----------



## Hooked (22/5/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso...esso-built-in-battery-kit.t66441/#post-848236

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/5/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso...y-the-classic-pod-systems.t66543/#post-849669

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (29/5/20)

The_Ice said:


> Hi forumites,
> 
> I created this thread, because I (and I'm sure some of you out there, as well) keep missing out on giveaway contests.
> 
> ...


Please add one more noob forumite?     @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (29/5/20)

Please may I be added?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER (30/5/20)

Good morning i dont wanna step on any toes so i will ask first. There is a competition on reddit can i post the link here but its only people who has a vaporesso gen. Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (30/5/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Good morning i dont wanna step on any toes so i will ask first. There is a competition on reddit can i post the link here but its only people who has a vaporesso gen. Thanks



@THE REAPER 
I don't know - you need to ask [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] . I've tagged them and you need to wait for their reply. And if they say yes, you need to start a new thread with the comp details.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (30/5/20)

*Thanks for Joining
@Mujahid Padayachy and @volcom27101982


*​*Updated List of Participants*

Aasif cape vape
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
Anthony Richardson
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
BubiSparks
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deemo
Deon Botes
Dhesan23
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Einad5
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
klipdrifter
KobusMTL
KUDU
Largo
Lawrence A
LeislB
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MoeWaseem
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Mujahid Padayachy ** NEW **
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Speedy_11
Spongebob
Spyker41771
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Stranger
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tall but short
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
THE REAPER
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
volcom27101982 ** NEW **
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (30/5/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Good morning i dont wanna step on any toes so i will ask first. There is a competition on reddit can i post the link here but its only people who has a vaporesso gen. Thanks



Hi @THE REAPER - i dont see why not

Our preference would be to promote vendors that are supporting vendors of the forum 
And if its not a supporting vendor - let them know about the forum and ask them to consider joining.

The list of supporting vendors can be found on the home page - just scroll down

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (30/5/20)

Hooked said:


> *Thanks for Joining
> @Mujahid Padayachy and @volcom27101982
> 
> View attachment 197176
> ...


Thank you Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (2/6/20)

*Thanks for Joining @XsCode !



*​*Updated List of Participants*

Aasif cape vape
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
Anthony Richardson
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
BubiSparks
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deemo
Deon Botes
Dhesan23
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Einad5
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
klipdrifter
KobusMTL
KUDU
Largo
Lawrence A
LeislB
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MoeWaseem
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Mujahid Padayachy
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Speedy_11
Spongebob
Spyker41771
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Stranger
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tall but short
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
THE REAPER
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
volcom27101982
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XsCode
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen


 
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (4/6/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso...aporesso-dual-battery-mod.t66672/#post-851532

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BeaLea (4/6/20)

@Hooked
Please may I be added?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (5/6/20)

*Thanks for Joining @BeaLea!
*

​*Updated List of Participants*

Aasif cape vape
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
Anthony Richardson
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
BeaLea * * NEW **
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
BubiSparks
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
ddk1979
Deemo
Deon Botes
Dhesan23
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Einad5
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
klipdrifter
KobusMTL
KUDU
Largo
Lawrence A
LeislB
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MoeWaseem
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Mujahid Padayachy
Muttaqeen
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Speedy_11
Spongebob
Spyker41771
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Stranger
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tall but short
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
THE REAPER
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
volcom27101982
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XsCode
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BeaLea (5/6/20)

@Hooked
Thank you for adding me

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (20/6/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/drag-4th-anniversary-is-coming.t66909/#post-854959

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH (20/6/20)

@Hooked, would you be so kind as to add me? Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (20/6/20)

Am I too new to be added?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (20/6/20)

*Thanks for Joining
@DavyH and @NecroticAngel !!



*​*Updated List of Participants*

Aasif cape vape
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
Anthony Richardson
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
beaLea
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
BubiSparks
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
DavyH ** NEW **
ddk1979
Deemo
Deon Botes
Dhesan23
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Einad5
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
klipdrifter
KobusMTL
KUDU
Largo
Lawrence A
LeislB
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MoeWaseem
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Mujahid Padayachy
Muttaqeen
NecroticAngel ** NEW **
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Speedy_11
Spongebob
Spyker41771
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Stranger
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tall but short
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
THE REAPER
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
volcom27101982
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XsCode
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (30/6/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/competition-time-at-all-day-vapes.t67082/#post-856828

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (9/7/20)

TWISP comp
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ᕙ-⇀‸↼‶-ᕗ-competition-time-again-ᕦ-ò_óˇ-ᕤ.t63922/

*THIS COMP HAS CLOSED. I POSTED IT BY MISTAKE.!!! SORRY!!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LeislB (10/7/20)

Hooked said:


> TWISP comp
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ᕙ-⇀‸↼‶-ᕗ-competition-time-again-ᕦ-ò_óˇ-ᕤ.t63922/


Isn't this from last year?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (10/7/20)

LeislB said:


> Isn't this from last year?



Oh. My. Vape. Thanks @LeislB. I was reading the post; saw the comp and just posted it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (28/7/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/200-winne...and-even-the-iphone-11pro.t67659/#post-863091


----------



## Hooked (13/8/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/second-ro...-kit-and-amazon-gift-card.t67934/#post-866864

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ebzsta7 (14/8/20)

Hooked said:


> *Thanks for Joining
> @DavyH and @NecroticAngel !!
> 
> View attachment 199016
> ...


 Hey. Can u please add me to this if it’s still going on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (14/8/20)

*Thanks for Joining @Ebzsta7!


*​*
Updated List of Participants
*
Aasif cape vape
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
Anthony Richardson
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
BeaLea
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
BubiSparks
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
DavyH
ddk1979
Deemo
Deon Botes
Dhesan23
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Ebzsta7 ** NEW **
Einad5
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
klipdrifter
KobusMTL
KUDU
Largo
Lawrence A
LeislB
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Modyrts
MoeWaseem
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Mujahid Padayachy
Muttaqeen
NecroticAngel
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Speedy_11
Spongebob
Spyker41771
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Stranger
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tall but short
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
THE REAPER
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
volcom27101982
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XsCode
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen


​


----------



## Stew (15/8/20)

Hooked said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/second-ro...-kit-and-amazon-gift-card.t67934/#post-866864


----------



## Hooked (15/8/20)

Stew said:


>




Wrong place - see my PM @Stew


----------



## Stew (15/8/20)

Hooked said:


> Wrong place - see my PM @Stew


OK. Thanks very much. Sorry for posting it here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (18/8/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaporesso...colors-of-the-swag-ii-kit.t68006/#post-868013

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (21/8/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/design-your-own-xros-kit-and-vaporesso-will-make-it-happen.t68088/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (11/9/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/spin-your-luck-get-aegis-boost-le-and-coupon-for-free.t68496/#post-873968

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (12/10/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threefox-win-r500-in-rewards.t69117/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (13/10/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vk-charity-flash-tattoo-event-vk-fourways-megastore.t69146/#post-881451


----------



## Mida Khan (16/10/20)

@Hooked add me please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (16/10/20)

*Thanks for Joining @Mida Khan!



*​Updated List of Participants

Aasif cape vape
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
Anthony Richardson
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
BeaLea
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
BubiSparks
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
DavyH
ddk1979
Deemo
Deon Botes
Dhesan23
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Ebzsta7
Einad5
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kittyjvr1
klipdrifter
KobusMTL
KUDU
Largo
Lawrence A
LeislB
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Mida Khan ** NEW **
Modyrts
MoeWaseem
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Mujahid Padayachy
Muttaqeen
NecroticAngel
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Speedy_11
Spongebob
Spyker41771
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stosta
Stranger
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tall but short
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
THE REAPER
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
volcom27101982
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XsCode
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen


----------



## Kiai (16/10/20)

You can add me. I am on regularly and do not mind getting tagged.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (17/10/20)

Hi @Hooked I would like to participate in competitions, always keen to add a new item to my experiences. Thanks.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (17/10/20)

*Thanks for Joining @Kiai and @Stew!*​



​
*Updated List of Participants*

Aasif cape vape
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
Anthony Richardson
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
BeaLea
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
BubiSparks
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
DavyH
ddk1979
Deemo
Deon Botes
Dhesan23
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Ebzsta7
Einad5
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kiai ** NEW **
kittyjvr1
klipdrifter
KobusMTL
KUDU
Largo
Lawrence A
LeislB
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Mida Khan
Modyrts
MoeWaseem
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Mujahid Padayachy
Muttaqeen
NecroticAngel
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seemo.wm
Shatter
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Speedy_11
Spongebob
Spyker41771
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stew ** NEW **
Stosta
Stranger
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tall but short
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
THE REAPER
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
volcom27101982
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XsCode
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stew (17/10/20)

Thanks for the add to the list @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seanpta (20/10/20)

Wouldn't mind being added to the list if you don't mind

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SJY124 (20/10/20)

Me too please @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/10/20)

Morning @Hooked, please add me as well?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (20/10/20)

Being cooped up at home and making my lounge my office for the foreseeable future, I wouldn't mind being added as well please.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/10/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/【giveaway...vaping-device-forz-tx80-tester-wanted.t69263/
@Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (20/10/20)

*THANKS FOR JOINING
@DarthBranMuffin, @Gadgetboy, @Seanpta and @SJY124 



*​*
Updated List of Participants*

Aasif cape vape
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
Anthony Richardson
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
BeaLea
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
BubiSparks
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
DarthBranMuffin ** NEW **
DavyH
ddk1979
Deemo
Deon Botes
Dhesan23
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Ebzsta7
Einad5
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Gadgetboy ** NEW **
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kiai
kittyjvr1
klipdrifter
KobusMTL
KUDU
Largo
Lawrence A
LeislB
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Mida Khan
Modyrts
MoeWaseem
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Mujahid Padayachy
Muttaqeen
NecroticAngel
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seanpta ** NEW **
Seemo.wm
Shatter
SJY124 ** NEW **
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Speedy_11
Spongebob
Spyker41771
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stew
Stosta
Stranger
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tall but short
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
THE REAPER
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
volcom27101982
Willielieb
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XsCode
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/10/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/winwinwin-live-life-awesomely-with-ossem-malaysian-one-shots.t69313/

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (28/10/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/multiple-channels-calling-reviewers-for-vthru-pro.t69366/#post-884131

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (28/10/20)

Am I to late? @Hooked I would like to participate in competitions

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (28/10/20)

Willyza said:


> Am I to late? @Hooked I would like to participate in competitions



Never too late @Willyza! Anyone can participate in competitions, even if your name isn't on this list. The list which I publish here is of those forumites who are willing to be tagged, as many comps ask you to tag other people. So you can also tag anyone whose name is on the list.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (28/10/20)

*Thanks for Joining @Willyza !*


​*Updated List of Participants*

Aasif cape vape
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
Anthony Richardson
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
BeaLea
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
BubiSparks
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
DarthBranMuffin
DavyH
ddk1979
Deemo
Deon Botes
Dhesan23
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Ebzsta7
Einad5
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Gadgetboy
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kiai
kittyjvr1
klipdrifter
KobusMTL
KUDU
Largo
Lawrence A
LeislB
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
Metal_Geo
Mida Khan
Modyrts
MoeWaseem
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Mujahid Padayachy
Muttaqeen
NecroticAngel
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seanpta
Seemo.wm
Shatter
SJY124
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Speedy_11
Spongebob
Spyker41771
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stew
Stosta
Stranger
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tall but short
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
THE REAPER
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
volcom27101982
Willielieb
Willyza ** NEW **
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XsCode
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (30/10/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/happyhalloween-peeps-‍♀️.t69441/#post-884766

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mo_MZ (31/10/20)

Hope Im not too late - Please add me


----------



## Hooked (31/10/20)

Mo_MZ said:


> Hope Im not too late - Please add me



Hi @Mo_MZ your name is already on the list - have a look at the list which is 2 posts up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (8/11/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/【testers-wanted】symba-rda-ua25-sub-ohm-tank.t69572/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (11/11/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-day-vapes-crystal-ball-competition.t69644/#post-886798

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/11/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/buy-one-get-one-free-univapostore-new-launch-promotion.t69647/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/11/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/2020-3fvape-11-11-shopping-festivale-coupn-avaiable.t69652/#post-886865

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (13/11/20)

I'm also keen if it's not too much trouble

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (14/11/20)

*Thanks for Joining @MeirTaitz !*

*

*​
*Updated List of Particpants*

Aasif cape vape
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
Anthony Richardson
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
BeaLea
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
BubiSparks
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
DarthBranMuffin
DavyH
ddk1979
Deemo
Deon Botes
Dhesan23
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Ebzsta7
Einad5
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Gadgetboy
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kiai
kittyjvr1
klipdrifter
KobusMTL
KUDU
Largo
Lawrence A
LeislB
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
MeirTaitz ** NEW **
Metal_Geo
Mida Khan
Modyrts
MoeWaseem
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Mujahid Padayachy
Muttaqeen
NecroticAngel
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seanpta
Seemo.wm
Shatter
SJY124
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Speedy_11
Spongebob
Spyker41771
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stew
Stosta
Stranger
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tall but short
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
THE REAPER
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
volcom27101982
Willielieb
Willyza
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XsCode
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (14/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> I'm also keen if it's not too much trouble



No trouble at all @MeirTaitz !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MeirTaitz (14/11/20)

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RobMcMaster (18/11/20)

I always assumed I was on this list but don't see my name there. Can you please add me if not to much trouble?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (18/11/20)

*THANKS FOR JOINING @RobMcMaster!


*​
*Updated List of Participants*

Aasif cape vape
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
Anthony Richardson
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
BeaLea
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
BubiSparks
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
DarthBranMuffin
DavyH
ddk1979
Deemo
Deon Botes
Dhesan23
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Ebzsta7
Einad5
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Gadgetboy
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kiai
kittyjvr1
klipdrifter
KobusMTL
KUDU
Largo
Lawrence A
LeislB
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
MeirTaitz
Metal_Geo
Mida Khan
Modyrts
MoeWaseem
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Mujahid Padayachy
Muttaqeen
NecroticAngel
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
RobMcMaster ** NEW **
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seanpta
Seemo.wm
Shatter
SJY124
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Speedy_11
Spongebob
Spyker41771
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stew
Stosta
Stranger
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tall but short
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
THE REAPER
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
volcom27101982
Willielieb
Willyza
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XsCode
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/11/20)

@Hooked - hope you don't mind  @3avape got this little give away running
Vaporesso GEN X 220W Starter Kit





https://www.3avape.com/vaporesso-gen-x-220w-starter-kit.html?acc=30923

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (21/11/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @Hooked - hope you don't mind  @3avape got this little give away running
> Vaporesso GEN X 220W Starter Kit
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for posting this @ARYANTO. Anyone is welcome to post comps/giveaways, as they might see it before I do, or I might have missed it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (24/11/20)

From BLCK Flavour

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-big-blck.t69887/#post-889190

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (3/12/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/yes-that-...ve-another-ossem-giveaway.t70075/#post-890842

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (7/12/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/we-have-hidden-an-elf-somewhere-on-our-website.t70151/#post-891660

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (14/12/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threefox-awesome-holiday-giveaways.t70280/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## eugene10111 (14/12/20)

Hooked said:


> *THANKS FOR JOINING @RobMcMaster!
> 
> View attachment 214223
> *​
> ...


Please add me to the list

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (15/12/20)

*THANKS FOR JOINING @eugene10111!


*​
*Updated List of Participants*

Aasif cape vape
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
Anthony Richardson
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
BeaLea
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
BubiSparks
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
DarthBranMuffin
DavyH
ddk1979
Deemo
Deon Botes
Dhesan23
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Ebzsta7
Einad5
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
eugene10111 ** NEW **
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Gadgetboy
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kiai
kittyjvr1
klipdrifter
KobusMTL
KUDU
Largo
Lawrence A
LeislB
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
MeirTaitz
Metal_Geo
Mida Khan
Modyrts
MoeWaseem
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Mujahid Padayachy
Muttaqeen
NecroticAngel
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
RobMcMaster
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seanpta
Seemo.wm
Shatter
SJY124
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Speedy_11
Spongebob
Spyker41771
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stew
Stosta
Stranger
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tall but short
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
THE REAPER
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
volcom27101982
Willielieb
Willyza
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XsCode
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (23/12/20)

From the eCigStore
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/competition-time-winner-2021-check-this-out.t70434/#post-894035

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (7/1/21)

https://www.sourcemore.com/uwell-tripod-pcc-pod-kit.html
A giveaway I thought might be of use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/1/21)

Please add me to the list

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (8/1/21)

*Thanks for Joining @Intuthu Kagesi !


*​

*Updated List of Participants*

Aasif cape vape
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
Anthony Richardson
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
BeaLea
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
BubiSparks
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
DarthBranMuffin
DavyH
ddk1979
Deemo
Deon Botes
Dhesan23
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Ebzsta7
Einad5
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
eugene10111
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Gadgetboy
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Intuthu Kagesi * *NEW**
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kiai
kittyjvr1
klipdrifter
KobusMTL
KUDU
Largo
Lawrence A
LeislB
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
MeirTaitz
Metal_Geo
Mida Khan
Modyrts
MoeWaseem
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Mujahid Padayachy
Muttaqeen
NecroticAngel
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
RobMcMaster
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seanpta
Seemo.wm
Shatter
SJY124
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Speedy_11
Spongebob
Spyker41771
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stew
Stosta
Stranger
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tall but short
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
THE REAPER
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
volcom27101982
Willielieb
Willyza
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XsCode
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ItsMing420 (8/1/21)

Count me in on this list

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (8/1/21)

*Thanks for Joining @ItsMing420 !

*​*Updated List of Participants*

Aasif cape vape
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
Anthony Richardson
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
BeaLea
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
BubiSparks
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
DarthBranMuffin
DavyH
ddk1979
Deemo
Deon Botes
Dhesan23
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Ebzsta7
Einad5
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
eugene10111
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Gadgetboy
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Intuthu Kagesi
ItsMing420 ** NEW **
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kiai
kittyjvr1
klipdrifter
KobusMTL
KUDU
Largo
Lawrence A
LeislB
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
Max
MeirTaitz
Metal_Geo
Mida Khan
Modyrts
MoeWaseem
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Mujahid Padayachy
Muttaqeen
NecroticAngel
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
RobMcMaster
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seanpta
Seemo.wm
Shatter
SJY124
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Speedy_11
Spongebob
Spyker41771
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stew
Stosta
Stranger
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tall but short
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
THE REAPER
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
volcom27101982
Willielieb
Willyza
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XsCode
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen


----------



## Hooked (10/1/21)

From Three Fox Vape Jacques3Fox

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threefox-awesome-holiday-giveaways.t70280/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (12/1/21)

From @Richio Blck Vapour

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-a-sony-ps5-blck-we-know-you-want-this.t70736/#post-896804

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MasterT (12/1/21)

Add me to the list please

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (13/1/21)

*Thanks for Joining @MasterT !*



​*Updated List of Participants*

Aasif cape vape
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
Anthony Richardson
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
BeaLea
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
BubiSparks
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
DarthBranMuffin
DavyH
ddk1979
Deemo
Deon Botes
Dhesan23
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Ebzsta7
Einad5
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
eugene10111
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Gadgetboy
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Intuthu Kagesi
ItsMing420
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kiai
kittyjvr1
klipdrifter
KobusMTL
KUDU
Largo
Lawrence A
LeislB
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
MasterT * * NEW **
Max
MeirTaitz
Metal_Geo
Mida Khan
Modyrts
MoeWaseem
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Mujahid Padayachy
Muttaqeen
NecroticAngel
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
RobMcMaster
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seanpta
Seemo.wm
Shatter
SJY124
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Speedy_11
Spongebob
Spyker41771
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stew
Stosta
Stranger
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tall but short
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
THE REAPER
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
volcom27101982
Willielieb
Willyza
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XsCode
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen


----------



## Grand Guru (18/1/21)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-a-voopoo-argus-pro-with-svc.t70840/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (18/1/21)

Hi, please add me!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (18/1/21)

*Thanks for Joining @Munro31 !


*​*Updated List of Participants*

Aasif cape vape
Acidkill
AdelevdWalt 
Adephi
adriaanh
aktorsyl
Al3x
Amir
Anthony Richardson
antonherbst
Anvil
Armed
ARYANTO
Asad native Vaper
Asterix
Baksteen8168
BATMAN
BeaLea
Befokski
Bellabum
Beserker786
Brommer
BubiSparks
Bulldog
CaliGuy 
Caramia
Carnival
CashKat88 
CharlieSierra
Chickenstrip
CJB85
Constantbester
Cor
Coud N9ne
craigb
crazyj 
Cynarius
daniel craig
DanTheMan
DarthBranMuffin
DavyH
ddk1979
Deemo
Deon Botes
Dhesan23
Dietz
Dimi
DirtyD
Dobie
DysectorZA
Ebzsta7
Einad5
Elmien
Enkr1pshun 
eugene10111
Faiyaz Cheulkar
FeeDeere 
Franky3
Gadgetboy
Ged_Wolff
GerrieP
GerritVisagie
Gonzilla
Gorvian
Grand Guru
Gypsy@321
Hazard
Hein
herb1
Hooked
hot.chillie35
hprovape 
Humbolt
Intuthu Kagesi
ItsMing420
Jansen
Jengz
jtgrey
Juan_G
JurgensSt
kev mac
kiai
kittyjvr1
klipdrifter
KobusMTL
KUDU
Largo
Lawrence A
LeislB
Lionel10 
Lokidwarf
MacGyver
Marianka Pelser
Marnu
Martin Naraimsamy
MasterT
Max
MeirTaitz
Metal_Geo
Mida Khan
Modyrts
MoeWaseem
Mo_MZ
MrGSmokeFree
MRHarris1 
Mujahid Padayachy
Munro31 ** NEW **
Muttaqeen
NecroticAngel
Nicholas Jones
Noob
Oliver.yopanda
Pierre2
Power puffer
Puff the Magic Dragon
Quano
Raindance
RainstormZA * INTERNATIONAL COMPS ONLY *
Riaz_sh
Richardrpg
RobMcMaster
Room Fogger
RoSsikid
Ruan K
Ruben
Ruwaid
RynoP
Saintjie
SAVaper
Scyther
Seanpta
Seemo.wm
Shatter
SJY124
Skillie@23
SparkySA
Speedy_11
Spongebob
Spyker41771
StephenE
Steve Claassen
Stew
Stosta
Stranger
Supriyono
Takatatak
Tall but short
Tanja
Tank88
TashwellHayes11 
Tashy
The Ice
THE REAPER
TheV
The vaper
Tinykey
titusmagnificus 
TonySC
Vapessa
Vaporator00
Veecee
vicTor
volcom27101982
Willielieb
Willyza
Wobbelzzzz 
X-Calibre786
XsCode
XtaCy VapeZ
Yuvir Punwasi
Zenzen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (8/2/21)

Here's a lekker one guys!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/miso-pod-5-x-giveaway.t71178/

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (9/2/21)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/miso-pod-5-x-giveaway.t71178/

*EDIT 9 Feb. *
Apologies for posting this again. I didn't see that @StompieZA had already posted it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (10/2/21)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/competition-time-the-flavour-mill.t71227/#post-902521

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (2/3/21)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/win-something-lit-this-summer-blck.t71522/#post-906094

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (4/3/21)

Miso pod giveaway still ongoing.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/miso-pod-5-x-giveaway.t71178/page-2#post-906516

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/3/21)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/univapo-miso-giveaway-draw-1st-april.t71934/#post-911233

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (10/4/21)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/【new-laun...name-guess-winner-pick-up-next-monday.t72096/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (10/4/21)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/【testers-wanted】-nevoks-veego80-kit-510-adapter-included.t72095/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/4/21)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/【new-launch-giveaway】【color-quiz-】-second-round-quiz.t72124/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (14/4/21)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/【discount-quiz】new-launch-event-counts-down-12-hours.t72166/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (15/4/21)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/【new-launch】univapo-kipo-10-kits-giveaway-ends-on-april-30th.t72180/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (24/4/21)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pick-any-univapo-product-u-want-a-customer-survey.t72285/


----------



## Hooked (1/5/21)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/120-winners-5250-prizes-check-details.t72346/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (7/5/21)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/buy-your-...-units-and-25000-cashback.t72419/#post-916835

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (25/5/21)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/latest-competitions-blck.t72640/#post-919158

Bump!
Updatted on 27 May

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (2/7/21)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/majestic-vapor-vodacom-durban-july-2021-competition.t73049/#post-925462

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (19/8/21)

Blck Flavour:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/latest-competitions-blck.t72640/page-2#post-932764


----------



## Hooked (22/10/21)

Here are all the details for @ivc_mixer's competition. Good luck folks!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/have-i-got-a-deal-for-you-bookmark-this-thread.t74220/page-2#post-941771

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (23/11/21)

Blck Flavour has a competition linked to Black Friday.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-black-friday-sales.t74523/


----------



## Hooked (12/12/21)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/festive-season-juice-comp-from-all-day-vapes.t74857/#post-949508

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/2/22)

Latest Valentines day comp from The Flavour Mill @TFM 
Check it out
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/competiti...of-vaping-and-we-are-sure-you-are-too.t75329/

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 6


----------



## Stew (11/3/22)

Are we allowed to mention Facebook Competitions here? I know of a current one that people may like to participate in. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (13/3/22)

Hi @Stew 

if possible, would prefer to highlight supporting vendors of this forum here
since they are the ones that have contributed to make this forum what it is today

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stew (13/3/22)

Silver said:


> Hi @Stew
> 
> if possible, would prefer to highlight supporting vendors of this forum here
> since they are the ones that have contributed to make this forum what it is today


Thanks, that's Great, then @Vaporesso should be making an effort to share global giveaways that are on social media here as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (13/3/22)

Stew said:


> Thanks, that's Great, then @Vaporesso should be making an effort to share global giveaways that are on social media here as well.



You can go ahead and share Vaporesso info 

They have been a long time international vendor here and have supported our events in the past 

They’re a great group of people

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (13/3/22)

Silver said:


> You can go ahead and share Vaporesso info
> 
> They have been a long time international vendor here and have supported our events in the past
> 
> They’re a great group of people


I feel now the ball is in @Vaporesso 's court now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

